# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [all variants] New App: SopCast Player for Ubuntu

## flyguy97

Hello all,

I created a new SopCast front-end and would love it if people would help test it out a bit. It features a built-in player and a channel guide with the ability to bookmark favorite channels. Currently the only available language is English, but I'm working with a few people to try and bring support for Japanese and Chinese as well. Let me know what needs improvement, and please, be honest.

http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player

btw. Be sure to read the Installation notes on the website before you install, due to the GPL I am unable to include the SopCast client program in the package.

flyguy97

----------


## dafoo21

Works great for me! Thats really good timing to post this too!

----------


## flyguy97

> Works great for me! Thats really good timing to post this too!


I'm glad it installed ok. Any feedback about the player?

----------


## ranjandatta

On Jaunty i get this error


```
The program 'sopcast-player.py' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
  (Details: serial 7552 error_code 170 request_code 152 minor_code 7)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
ranjan@media-workhorse:~$ python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:182: process_responses: Assertion `((int) (((dpy->last_request_read)) - ((dpy->request))) <= 0)' failed.
```

Running it with --sync


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 744, in on_channel_treeview_row_activated
    self.parent.play_channel(self.selection[9], self.selection[1])
  File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 394, in play_channel
    self.fork_sop.fork_sop(self.channel_url, str(self.inbound_port), str(self.outbound_port))
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/fork.py", line 42, in fork_sop
    os.execlp("sp-sc", "sp-sc", self.sop_address, self.inbound_port, self.outbound_port)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/os.py", line 337, in execlp
    execvp(file, args)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/os.py", line 354, in execvp
    _execvpe(file, args)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/os.py", line 390, in _execvpe
    func(fullname, *argrest)
OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
sopcast-player.py: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
sopcast-player.py: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
```

----------


## flyguy97

***Update*** I was able to reproduce the bug in Intrepid. A fix has been found and will be incorporated into the next release which will hopefully be out by Jan 12.

Thank you for your reply, I will look into this. I believe it is a problem with the way I fork my process. I will post an updated binary this weekend if I am able to track it down by then. Does this affect playback? Did it terminate the program? What were you doing when the error showed up? An issue has been logged on my project page. Progress of this and all bugs can be monitored at the project issues page http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/issues/list. Thank you again for you post.

Jason




> On Jaunty i get this error
> 
> 
> ```
> The program 'sopcast-player.py' received an X Window System error.
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
>   (Details: serial 7552 error_code 170 request_code 152 minor_code 7)
>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
> ...

----------


## pt123

the problem with the old sopcast player for linux was that you couldn't enter a sopcast URL into it, can this let you do that?

----------


## flyguy97

Yes, just enter into the channel bar at the bottom and hit enter or press play. Make sure just to enter the channel address, no port information or anything like that. Also be sure to checkout the bookmark feature, saves from having to remember the sop address.

Jason




> the problem with the old sopcast player for linux was that you couldn't enter a sopcast URL into it, can this let you do that?

----------


## 16777216

```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 39, in <module>
    import vlc
ImportError: libvlc.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

I have VLC 0.9.4 Grishenko according to VLC's about or, 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 according to synaptic.
I am running Intrepid

----------


## hotweiss

Works perfectly. Thanks.

PS-Is there website that lists other channels?

----------


## jjgomera

great  :Capital Razz: 

Im trying to install deb from google.code, y use hardy and "dependency is not satisfaciable" 
in hardy there is 0.8.6, in deb: >=0.9.4

If i try to remake deb, i can install but:



```
jjgomera@ordenata:~$ sopcast-player.py 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 39, in <module>
    import vlc
ImportError: libvlc.so.2: no se puede abrír el archivo de objeto compartido: No existe el fichero ó directorio

jjgomera@ordenata:~$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvlc.so.0.0.0 /usr/lib/libvlc.so.2

jjgomera@ordenata:~$ sopcast-player.py 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 39, in <module>
    import vlc
ImportError: /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/vlc.so: undefined symbol: libvlc_media_player_has_vout
```

or really is necesary this vlc version?

----------


## flyguy97

I have not tested this under Hardy, I plan to set aside some time this coming week to hammer out the dependencies. If you would like to still give it a try and don't want to wait until the next release you can install vlc 0.9.x by following the directions here.

Jason




> great 
> 
> Im trying to install deb from google.code, y use hardy and "dependency is not satisfaciable" 
> in hardy there is 0.8.6, in deb: >=0.9.4
> 
> If i try to remake deb, i can install but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

I'm glad that it worked for you, I don't know of any other channel lists. If anyone else does please feel free to share.




> Works perfectly. Thanks.
> 
> PS-Is there website that lists other channels?

----------


## jjgomera

> I have not tested this under Hardy, I plan to set aside some time this coming week to hammer out the dependencies. If you would like to still give it a try and don't want to wait until the next release you can install vlc 0.9.x by following the directions here.
> 
> Jason


thanks

i didnt know that really vlc 0.8x and 0.9x are totally different program
Now it work like a champ  :Very Happy:

----------


## flyguy97

Just to clarify the difference, python 0.9.x in Ubuntu included the ability to link off libvlc with python bindings. Apparently it was available in 0.8.x, but the Ubuntu packagers decided not to include python support. Python support had to be explicitly requested during the configure stage of building VLC. I hope that makes sense.




> thanks
> 
> i didnt know that really vlc 0.8x and 0.9x are totally different program
> Now it work like a champ

----------


## mocha

This is really nice!  Can you add a function to record the stream?  I'm sure this can be done in VLC.  Thanks!

----------


## flyguy97

That is really high on the to do list. Please stay tuned.




> This is really nice!  Can you add a function to record the stream?  I'm sure this can be done in VLC.  Thanks!

----------


## tim183

the program installs and opens ok, however when i try to play a channel the program crashes and exits.

I'm running ubuntu intrepid 32 bit fully updated and with vlc v.0.9.4

----------


## flyguy97

Did you install the sopcast client software? If not you can find the instructions on the SopCast Player project page. If you already had the SopCast client software installed please post any error messages returned after the crash by runnint sopcast-player from the command line.




> the program installs and opens ok, however when i try to play a channel the program crashes and exits.
> 
> I'm running ubuntu intrepid 32 bit fully updated and with vlc v.0.9.4

----------


## tim183

here is the output when I run he program from terminal and try to open the cctv-5 channel.

tim@tim:~$ /usr/bin/sopcast-player.py
Instanciating mediacontrol
[00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.4 Grishenko - (c) 1996-2008 the VideoLAN team
[00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--build=i486-linux-gnu' '--enable-maintaner-mode' '--enable-release' '--prefix=/usr' '--enable-libtool' '--enable-fast-install' '--with-binary-version=1ubuntu3' '--disable-update-check' '--disable-gnome' '--disable-gtk' '--disable-familiar' '--disable-fb' '--enable-ggi' '--enable-sdl' '--enable-esd' '--enable-mad' '--enable-arts' '--enable-jack' '--enable-pulse' '--enable-lirc' '--enable-a52' '--enable-aa' '--enable-dvbpsi' '--enable-mozilla' '--with-mozilla-pkg=libxul-plugin' '--disable-kde' '--enable-mp4' '--enable-dvb' '--disable-satellite' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-shout' '--enable-qt4' '--disable-slp' '--enable-flac' '--disable-skins' '--disable-basic-skins' '--enable-skins2' '--enable-freetype' '--enable-mkv' '--enable-speex' '--enable-caca' '--enable-live555' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--enable-fribidi' '--enable-cdio' '--enable-mod' '--enable-theora' '--enable-modplug' '--enable-dvdnav' '--enable-gnutls' '--enable-ffmpeg' '--enable-ncurses' '--enable-smb' '--disable-gnomevfs' '--enable-bonjour' '--enable-mpc' '--enable-vcd' '--enable-vcdx' '--enable-notify' '--enable-twolame' '--enable-x264' '--enable-faad' '--disable-zvbi' '--enable-telx' '--enable-mediacontrol-bindings' '--disable-atmo' '--enable-taglib' '--enable-libass' '--enable-libdca' '--enable-alsa' '--enable-dv' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-v4l2' '--enable-pvr' '--enable-svgalib' '--enable-dvd' '--without-dvdcss' 'build_alias=i486-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-g -O2' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,--as-needed' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXXFLAGS=-g -O2'
[00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 751, in on_toolbar_play_clicked
    self.parent.play_channel(self.selection[9], self.selection[1])
  File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 394, in play_channel
    self.fork_sop.fork_sop(self.channel_url, str(self.inbound_port), str(self.outbound_port))
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/fork.py", line 42, in fork_sop
    os.execlp("sp-sc", "sp-sc", self.sop_address, self.inbound_port, self.outbound_port)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/os.py", line 337, in execlp
    execvp(file, args)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/os.py", line 354, in execvp
    _execvpe(file, args)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/os.py", line 390, in _execvpe
    func(fullname, *argrest)
OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied
The program 'sopcast-player.py' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'.
  (Details: serial 3701 error_code 14 request_code 53 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
tim@tim:~$ python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:182: process_responses: Assertion `((int) (((dpy->last_request_read)) - ((dpy->request))) <= 0)' failed.

----------


## tombott

Just in case you missed my post in the other thread flyguy97 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=60

Thanks for all your work.

----------


## tim183

does that help at all?

----------


## flyguy97

It looks like it may be a permissions problem with sp-sc. Go to a command line and execute the following:



```
$ sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/sp-sc
```

Please let me know if that clears up the problem for you.

Jason




> here is the output when I run he program from terminal and try to open the cctv-5 channel.
> 
> tim@tim:~$ /usr/bin/sopcast-player.py
> Instanciating mediacontrol
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.4 Grishenko - (c) 1996-2008 the VideoLAN team
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--build=i486-linux-gnu' '--enable-maintaner-mode' '--enable-release' '--prefix=/usr' '--enable-libtool' '--enable-fast-install' '--with-binary-version=1ubuntu3' '--disable-update-check' '--disable-gnome' '--disable-gtk' '--disable-familiar' '--disable-fb' '--enable-ggi' '--enable-sdl' '--enable-esd' '--enable-mad' '--enable-arts' '--enable-jack' '--enable-pulse' '--enable-lirc' '--enable-a52' '--enable-aa' '--enable-dvbpsi' '--enable-mozilla' '--with-mozilla-pkg=libxul-plugin' '--disable-kde' '--enable-mp4' '--enable-dvb' '--disable-satellite' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-shout' '--enable-qt4' '--disable-slp' '--enable-flac' '--disable-skins' '--disable-basic-skins' '--enable-skins2' '--enable-freetype' '--enable-mkv' '--enable-speex' '--enable-caca' '--enable-live555' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--enable-fribidi' '--enable-cdio' '--enable-mod' '--enable-theora' '--enable-modplug' '--enable-dvdnav' '--enable-gnutls' '--enable-ffmpeg' '--enable-ncurses' '--enable-smb' '--disable-gnomevfs' '--enable-bonjour' '--enable-mpc' '--enable-vcd' '--enable-vcdx' '--enable-notify' '--enable-twolame' '--enable-x264' '--enable-faad' '--disable-zvbi' '--enable-telx' '--enable-mediacontrol-bindings' '--disable-atmo' '--enable-taglib' '--enable-libass' '--enable-libdca' '--enable-alsa' '--enable-dv' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-v4l2' '--enable-pvr' '--enable-svgalib' '--enable-dvd' '--without-dvdcss' 'build_alias=i486-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-g -O2' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,--as-needed' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXXFLAGS=-g -O2'
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>   File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 751, in on_toolbar_play_clicked
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

It may be a problem with file permissions. Run the following from the command line:



```
$ sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/sp-sc
```

Please let me know if that works for you.

Jason




> On Jaunty i get this error
> 
> 
> ```
> The program 'sopcast-player.py' received an X Window System error.
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
>   (Details: serial 7552 error_code 170 request_code 152 minor_code 7)
>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
> ...

----------


## martynp

Hi,

Installed OK........ all dependencies met...... player runs OK.

However, initially I get the error that the channel list could not be refreshed due to network errors. I started VLC (installed by package manager) and allowed it to access the internet.

The channel list now refreshes but I just get one entry called 'Other' that shows nothing when clicked.

Any pointers as to what is wrong here?

Many Thanks

----------


## flyguy97

In the code when the user clicks refresh from within the channel guide http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml is downloaded and parsed to produce the channel guide. This service has been proven to be unreliable. No doubt when you were receiving the "_List Could Not be Refreshed Due to Network Errors_" the service was either down or too slow to be of any use. The problem with the "Other" can not be so easily explained. Can I assume there are no error messages?




> Hi,
> 
> Installed OK........ all dependencies met...... player runs OK.
> 
> However, initially I get the error that the channel list could not be refreshed due to network errors. I started VLC (installed by package manager) and allowed it to access the internet.
> 
> The channel list now refreshes but I just get one entry called 'Other' that shows nothing when clicked.
> 
> Any pointers as to what is wrong here?
> ...

----------


## martynp

Yes, not long after making this post I discovered that it was just an unreliable connection to the server. The 'Other' was just a part loading of the channel list.

Apart from that, this works like a charm.

Many Thanks

----------


## flyguy97

Glad to hear everything works as expected.

Jason




> Yes, not long after making this post I discovered that it was just an unreliable connection to the server. The 'Other' was just a part loading of the channel list.
> 
> Apart from that, this works like a charm.
> 
> Many Thanks

----------


## NoVista

Running fine on 8.10.

I'd be interested to know what channels users find the most popular.

----------


## flyguy97

I now have permission from sopcast.com to redistribute sp-sc from my project page. You can download if from here. The only dependency is libstdc++5, which your package manager should be able to resolve for you automatically. For those of you who manually installed sp-sc I suggest you remove it and install the the deb package. Future releases of SopCast Player will require this package, but for the time being sp-sc is an unchecked requirement. 

On a related note, I am in contact with the Free Software Foundation to see if I can distribute sp-sc as part of the sopcast-player package (not a separate package). If anyone has a definitive source stating whether or not a proprietary program may be distributed with a GPL'd program, I would really appreciate it, I would like to make the installation process as painless as possible.

Jason

----------


## flyguy97

Has this issue been resolved?

Jason




> ```
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>   File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 39, in <module>
>     import vlc
> ImportError: libvlc.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```
> 
> I have VLC 0.9.4 Grishenko according to VLC's about or, 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 according to synaptic.
> I am running Intrepid

----------


## flyguy97

New Release! SopCast Player 0.1.1 has been posted on my project homepage. As stated in an earlier post, sp-auth is now added as a dependency, sp-auth can be downloaded from the downloads section of my project page. If you manually installed sp-sc (sp-auth) you will need to delete it and install the sp-auth package to satisfy the dependency. Also, SopCast Player and sp-auth are now compatible with all debian-based distributions (including debian), not just Ubuntu.

For those of you interested, today I have petitioned with http://www.myp2p.eu to make it part of there website. If you know of any other like services, please let me know so I can contact them as well.

I would like to take a moment to thank you all for making SopCast Player, in my opinion, a success. Through the first week of wide-spread distribution there have been 60 downloads, all of which have been a result of this thread.

----------


## flyguy97

Updated: RPM packages have been posted to the SopCast Player projec page. Please disregard rest of message.

Help! If anyone has experience creating rpm packages for python I would really appreciate their help with re-pacakaging SopCast Player and sp-auth in rpms. I tried to use alien but it strips out the dependencies. Any help with this would be much appreciated.

----------


## 16777216

Actually no, I was just about to ask for a bit of help on how to go about fixing this.

----------


## flyguy97

Have you installed SopCast Player 0.1.1 available here?




> Actually no, I was just about to ask for a bit of help on how to go about fixing this.

----------


## 16777216

I just did that i still get the same error.

----------


## flyguy97

I'm almost certain you issue is with vlc. It appears the python bindings are not enabled, this usually is an indicator of a pre-0.9.x version of vlc. You might want to try to re-install vlc.




> I just did that i still get the same error.

----------


## 16777216

I'm going to try a PPA or two that have newer versions of VLC.
If I can/can't track down the problem then I will come back to you with feed back.

EDIT:
I grabbed 0.9.8 from https://launchpad.net/~dariovezzosi/+archive It works now.

----------


## flyguy97

I hope everything works out.




> I'm going to try a PPA or two that have newer versions of VLC.
> If I can/can't track down the problem then I will come back to you with feed back.

----------


## Vadi

Is there a 64bit available?

----------


## flyguy97

Unfortunately no, sopcast.com only has binaries for the 32 bit x86 architecture. I will petition my contact within the company to see if there are any plans to support other architectures. Personally, I would really like to see the ARM processor supported. How nice would it be to get SopCast on a Nokia 800/810?




> Is there a 64bit available?

----------


## Vadi

Ahh. Good stuff anyway though.

----------


## flyguy97

My previous post may be incorrect, a user on the Fedora side said he was able to use the sopcast client software (sp-auth, not SopCast Player) on 64 bit, I will work on compiling for 64 bit and update this thread with my results, sorry for any confusion. On a side note, I may not get to it until the weekend, it all depends on how busy work is. 




> Is there a 64bit available?

----------


## flyguy97

I'm glad everything worked out, were you using a home built version of VLC prior to updating?




> I'm going to try a PPA or two that have newer versions of VLC.
> If I can/can't track down the problem then I will come back to you with feed back.
> 
> EDIT:
> I grabbed 0.9.8 from https://launchpad.net/~dariovezzosi/+archive It works now.

----------


## flyguy97

SopCast Player 64 bit Version Just Released!!
I posted the x86_64 version of SopCast Player on my project page. The 64 bit version of sp-auth needs to be installed prior to installing SopCast Player. Dependencies should be taken care of by your package manager.

----------


## 16777216

> I'm glad everything worked out, were you using a home built version of VLC prior to updating?


Honestly, I haven't the foggiest. I have a lot of PPAs turned on so probably.

----------


## flyguy97

Besides internationalization and the ability to record, which are currently in development, is there any other feature you would like to see included in SopCast Player?

----------


## Vadi

Pausing? So you can go on a break while it keeps downloading & buffering.

Edit: I think it would be better if the channel guide was integrated into the sidebar, like totem does. It would mean it's easier to select a channel / browse through them and not have to manage two dialogs.

(or actually, can this functionality be built into totem? It did get a youtube and bbc plugin... having one program does-it-all would be wonderful  :Smile: )

----------


## 16777216

Single window video/guide.

----------


## flyguy97

Integrating everything into totem as a plugin was my first thought. However, it was quickly apparent I would run into dependency problems. I might make a go at it now that I am a lot more familiar with this type of programming.

As for your idea of integrating the channel guide into the main window, I will rebuild the ui to give the user the choice of either an all-in-one interface or the way it is currently. I think most power users would prefer an all-in-one interface while newbies, like myself, would prefer separate dialogs, it makes it a little less cluttered.

In order to integrate a pause feature I would need to add recording first. The reason why is the sopcast client has a limited buffer and thus will dump old frames. My idea to implement live pause is to allow sopcast to buffer as normal, then record before bringing up the media player, once a bit of it is recorded begin playing stream dropping data after it is played. If the user presses pause record everything until the user un-pauses. Does anyone see an alternative to this?




> Pausing? So you can go on a break while it keeps downloading & buffering.
> 
> Edit: I think it would be better if the channel guide was integrated into the sidebar, like totem does. It would mean it's easier to select a channel / browse through them and not have to manage two dialogs.
> 
> (or actually, can this functionality be built into totem? It did get a youtube and bbc plugin... having one program does-it-all would be wonderful )

----------


## Vadi

I'd say it's the other way around actually, the united interface. Gnome's media player can be pointed out as _the_ design for novice users. Keep in mind that it also has a "sidebar" button that hides the sidepanel.

But yeah, if you'd get this into totem, that'd be great.

----------


## flyguy97

I see your point and agree, a single window must be more accessible otherwise I would find it hard to believe that Gnome Media Player would adopt such a design. But, since we have the tools I will hold it up to the vote and let the community decide. Please vote for the interface of choice in the thread poll above. I am thinking about including an option to do either but if the vote turns out to be lopsided I will adjust accordingly.




> I'd say it's the other way around actually, the united interface. Gnome's media player can be pointed out as _the_ design for novice users. Keep in mind that it also has a "sidebar" button that hides the sidepanel.
> 
> But yeah, if you'd get this into totem, that'd be great.

----------


## pramsay13

Hi there, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu after my Vista crashed. I'm loving most things but just trying to tweak a few things to get it the way I want it.
I'm onto getting my football on the laptop, and I was trying to get sopcast installed to watch some games.
I went through all the install things okay and I have the player and the channel guide up, but when I click on a channel it keeps saying connecting and retrying channel down the bottom but nothing happens. I've tried a number of channels so not that.
Any suggestions?

----------


## Vadi

Yeah I experience the same issue with the "Sports test channel group" ones.

----------


## flyguy97

When a user selects a channel my program makes an attempt to connect to the selected channel, if a connection cannot be made within 3 seconds (typically plenty of time to connect to a channel) the current attempt is terminated and a new attempt is spawned. This process will repeat itself until a connection is made or the user selects another channel. If you feel the wait time is too little for your computer and internet connection, you can edit the python file at /usr/bin/sopcast-player.py. Change lines 56 and 57 to longer wait times, for example if you wanted to allow for a 10 second wait you would change the above referenced lines to 

```
self.wait_before_retry_time = 10 / self.sleep_time
self.wait_before_restart = 10 / self.sleep_time
```

Keep in mind that even though a channel shows up in the channel guide, that does not mean it is functioning. I have no content control over the channel guide as it is generated from http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml, so complaints about non-functioning channels should be reported to sopcast.com.

Version 0.2.0 (soon to be released) will allow a user customised wait time from a configuration dialogue.




> Hi there, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu after my Vista crashed. I'm loving most things but just trying to tweak a few things to get it the way I want it.
> I'm onto getting my football on the laptop, and I was trying to get sopcast installed to watch some games.
> I went through all the install things okay and I have the player and the channel guide up, but when I click on a channel it keeps saying connecting and retrying channel down the bottom but nothing happens. I've tried a number of channels so not that.
> Any suggestions?

----------


## srt4play

Works great here on Intrepid, thanks!

----------


## joanmunoz

Perfect! Works ok in my laptop (Compaq 6720s) running under Ubuntu Intrepid.

Thanks and great work!

Joan

----------


## chunchengch

How can I edit the bookmark list?

----------


## jjgomera

all that info is in file ~/.pySopCast/pySopCast.db, its a sqlite database, so you can use sqlitebrowser to edit it

----------


## chunchengch

> all that info is in file ~/.pySopCast/pySopCast.db, its a sqlite database, so you can use sqlitebrowser to edit it


Thanks.

Yes, I can edit the bookmark with sqlitebrowser, but it is better, easier and more regular to do this just within the SopCast Player, isn't it?

----------


## flyguy97

Full bookmark management is scheduled for 0.3.0. Version 0.2.0, which includes internationalization support, is scheduled for release on 9 Feb. Version 0.3.0 should follow in another 2-3 weeks. Time permiting of course (my primary job is really busy at the present time).




> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, I can edit the bookmark with sqlitebrowser, but it is better, easier and more regular to do this just within the SopCast Player, isn't it?

----------


## parthbakshi

I installed Sopcast player after satisfying the dependencies ,when i try to run it i get this error in terminal 


parth@parth-laptop:~$ /usr/bin/sopcast-player.py 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 44, in <module>
    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, loc)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/locale.py", line 478, in setlocale
    return _setlocale(category, locale)
locale.Error: unsupported locale setting


Any idea how to solve it?

----------


## flyguy97

Sorry about this, it appears as you may be using Indian. I guess formating dates in Indian is not supported in gettext. Open /usr/bin/sopcast-player.py and comment out the line that reads


```
locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, loc)
```

it should be around line 44. This should fix the error message, if it doesn't please let me know.




> I installed Sopcast player after satisfying the dependencies ,when i try to run it i get this error in terminal 
> 
> 
> parth@parth-laptop:~$ /usr/bin/sopcast-player.py 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>   File "/usr/bin/sopcast-player.py", line 44, in <module>
>     locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, loc)
>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/locale.py", line 478, in setlocale
>     return _setlocale(category, locale)
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

I am in need of some GPL guidance. I am using GPL v2 for SopCast Player and I would like to know if it is ok to distribute sp-auth (which is free, but proprietary) in the same debian package as SopCast Player. I would like to make SopCast Player easier to install but of course I need to follow the tenets of the GPL. Any inputs, specifically examples, would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## flyguy97

I got the answer to my problem, according to a volunteer from gnu.org my specific case fits under this clause of the GNU (best summarised in the last paragraph). In essence, since my program does not directly interact with the proprietary software, a term they refer to as at "arms length", I am free to distribute both in a single package as long as the copyright of each is spelled out and the user know their rights when it comes to each program.




> I am in need of some GPL guidance. I am using GPL v2 for SopCast Player and I would like to know if it is ok to distribute sp-auth (which is free, but proprietary) in the same debian package as SopCast Player. I would like to make SopCast Player easier to install but of course I need to follow the tenets of the GPL. Any inputs, specifically examples, would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Vadi

That's good to hear.

----------


## flyguy97

I am looking for translators for SopCast Player. I have English, Japanese, and Chinese taken care of, if you would like to see SopCast Player in your language feel free to reply to this message. I will be happy to work with first time translators.

----------


## jjgomera

> I am looking for translators for SopCast Player. I have English, Japanese, and Chinese taken care of, if you would like to see SopCast Player in your language feel free to reply to this message. I will be happy to work with first time translators.


is po file that it has to translate?

----------


## Vadi

> I am looking for translators for SopCast Player. I have English, Japanese, and Chinese taken care of, if you would like to see SopCast Player in your language feel free to reply to this message. I will be happy to work with first time translators.


Upload the .po to Launchpad, and you'll be good to go.

why: https://launchpad.net/+tour/translation

----------


## flyguy97

Thank you for the heads up. I uploaded the .po file, I'm still trying to figure out how to open for translation. I will update when translation is open. Again, thank you for the tip.

Regards,
Jason




> Upload the .po to Launchpad, and you'll be good to go.
> 
> why: https://launchpad.net/+tour/translation

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I am attempting to enable translations for SopCast Player in Launchpad. Whenever I click on the translations link it says 


> This project is not configured to use Launchpad for translations.


 I enabled the "Translations for this project are done in Launchpad" option in the Change Project Details section, as well as uploaded a po template file. From the looks of the Wiki I followed all necesary steps to enable translation. I am asking for some insight on what I am doing wrong.

Regards,
Jason

----------


## Vadi

edit: sorry, I think you did it all right, just on the first time need to wait for a review: https://translations.launchpad.net/s...layer/+imports

----------


## flyguy97

Has anyone experienced any problems when removing SopCast Player? One of the users on the Fedora side said that SopCast Player wasn't removed when VLC was removed.

----------


## flyguy97

In the interest of quality I am delaying the release of version 0.2.0. During final testing a bug was discovered that may freeze the channel guide window during a refresh. While this doesn't pose a serious problem, I believe it is best to hammer out the bug before final release. This bug should be fixed no later than Tuesday night (GMT). I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience. If you are so inclined, the 0.2.0-pre is available from subversion under the Source heading if you don't want to wait for the official release.

Regards,
Jason

----------


## Vadi

Not a problem at all. I like your developing style  :Smile:

----------


## flyguy97

Thank you for the help Vadi. Everything is good to go now.




> edit: sorry, I think you did it all right, just on the first time need to wait for a review: https://translations.launchpad.net/s...layer/+imports

----------


## jjgomera

I dont know how use launchpad, so Spanish from Spain translation attached  :Wink:

----------


## flyguy97

Thank you so much for your translation. However, a few translation strings were added after this version of the file was released. Attached is the most current version of the translation file. Again, I really appreciate your efforts, thank you.




> I dont know how use launchpad, so Spanish from Spain translation attached

----------


## jjgomera

are you sure you attached the last version, i dont see any untranslated entry

----------


## Vadi

Ok, the delay in importing was because you uploaded a .po files instead of a .pot (a .pot is the template itself). So when you'll be updating the lp translations, upload a .pot.

They imported it now, so anyone can translate: https://translations.launchpad.net/s...sopcast-player

edit: oh yeah, and when uploading, also upload the existing .po files - so lp knows that you used the translations and marks them as "syncronized".

----------


## Vadi

I translated 45% of the project just by clicking on already-translated strings that launchpad auto-suggests from other projects that use its translation system. 

Not bad at all  :Smile:

----------


## flyguy97

Thank you for the clarification. I updloaded the Chinese file, I will upload the rest when they are ready.

Regards,
Jason




> Ok, the delay in importing was because you uploaded a .po files instead of a .pot (a .pot is the template itself). So when you'll be updating the lp translations, upload a .pot.
> 
> They imported it now, so anyone can translate: https://translations.launchpad.net/s...sopcast-player
> 
> edit: oh yeah, and when uploading, also upload the existing .po files - so lp knows that you used the translations and marks them as "syncronized".

----------


## flyguy97

I am sorry, I must have tarred the wrong file. Attached is the correct file.

Regards,
Jason




> are you sure you attached the last version, i dont see any untranslated entry

----------


## flyguy97

Yes, I love the features that Launchpad brings to the table. Great website.




> I translated 45% of the project just by clicking on already-translated strings that launchpad auto-suggests from other projects that use its translation system. 
> 
> Not bad at all

----------


## jjgomera

> I am sorry, I must have tarred the wrong file. Attached is the correct file.
> 
> Regards,
> Jason


completed  :Smile:

----------


## flyguy97

Can you please translate the following

Show Toolbar
Bookmark

Clicking show toolbar will display a toolbar in the main player screen. Bookmark as in add bookmark. I will put in the po file. Thank you.




> completed

----------


## flyguy97

How would you like your name to show up in the translation credits?




> completed

----------


## jjgomera

> Can you please translate the following
> 
> Show Toolbar
> Bookmark
> 
> Clicking show toolbar will display a toolbar in the main player screen. Bookmark as in add bookmark. I will put in the po file. Thank you.


Show Toolbar: Mostrar barra de herramientas
Bookmark: If it's an action: _Añadir a favoritos_, in spanish dont exist any "bookmark" verb; or if it's a name, simply _Favoritos_




> How would you like your name to show up in the translation credits?


jjgomera is good

----------


## flyguy97

Thank you for that, it will be included in 0.2.0, which I will begin to package in about an hour.

Regards,
Jason




> Show Toolbar: Mostrar barra de herramientas
> Bookmark: If it's an action: _Añadir a favoritos_, in spanish dont exist any "bookmark" verb; or if it's a name, simply _Favoritos_
> 
> jjgomera is good

----------


## redjedi

Thank you so much for this, it seems to work perfectly so far.

I tried installing Sopcast manually on my previous install, and it was a nightmare, this was so easy for a noob like me.

look forward to the updates. How easy will it be to install the newer version?

----------


## flyguy97

The new player can install over the old. Even if you have problems just remove the old one and then install, but I don't fore see and problems. If you can stay online for the next 2-3 hours it will be posted then.

Regards,
Jason




> Thank you so much for this, it seems to work perfectly so far.
> 
> I tried installing Sopcast manually on my previous install, and it was a nightmare, this was so easy for a noob like me.
> 
> look forward to the updates. How easy will it be to install the newer version?

----------


## flyguy97

SopCast 0.2.0 is out. However, I don't have time tonight to make deb package. I have every intention of packaging the debs tonight.

Regards,
Jason

----------


## mocha

Does your new version support recording?  I don't see it listed as a to-do on your google code page.

----------


## flyguy97

That will either be next release or the release after.




> Does your new version support recording?  I don't see it listed as a to-do on your google code page.

----------


## flyguy97

Attached is the SopCast Player 0.2.0 package. I am unable to post it to google code due to server problems. Please let me know if you run into any difficulties. Don't forget to install the sp-auth package from http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/list before installing.

Regards,
Jason

*Edit: Google code is now functioning and thus deb package removed, please go to http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/list to download package

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I am in desperate need of a German translator for SopCast Player. If you can help please go to https://translations.launchpad.net/sopcast-player to translate. Thank you.

Regards,
Jason

----------


## Vadi

64bit .debs?

----------


## oyvindm

yeah, is there any 64bit.deb coming? I really hope so. After reading through these ten pages of posts I'm really looking forward to trying out your player.


edit:

I added a Norwegian translation while I'm waiting  :Wink:

----------


## chunchengch

Thanks for the new SopCast Player 0.2.0 package.

I would like to rebuild the deb to include the favor sop channels, so that I don't have to re-input those to bookmarks when I install SopCast Player on other computers. 

The question is how can I add these channels in pySopCast.glade? thanks for reply.

----------


## chunchengch

I prefer the default sop channel input block in version 0.1.1.

----------


## flyguy97

I will try to get that done at launch today, otherwise tonight after work. Just ran out of time last night.

Cheers




> 64bit .debs?

----------


## flyguy97

My advice is to copy the ~/.pySopCast directory to all your other computers' /home/<user> directory. This will bring over all preferences as well.

Cheers




> Thanks for the new SopCast Player 0.2.0 package.
> 
> I would like to rebuild the deb to include the favor sop channels, so that I don't have to re-input those to bookmarks when I install SopCast Player on other computers. 
> 
> The question is how can I add these channels in pySopCast.glade? thanks for reply.

----------


## flyguy97

You can expect a 64-bit deb sometime today. How would you like your name displayed in the translation credits?

Cheers




> yeah, is there any 64bit.deb coming? I really hope so. After reading through these ten pages of posts I'm really looking forward to trying out your player.
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> I added a Norwegian translation while I'm waiting

----------


## flyguy97

I will see if it feasible to re-add that feature in the next release (in about two weeks), As it is now you can use shortcut keys to manage the display mode, if you were to type in the channel input block I would need to block those keyboard events from bubbling up to the window. I'm sure there is a solution but I will have to research it.




> I prefer the default sop channel input block in version 0.1.1.

----------


## chunchengch

Here is the sopcast-player.mo for Traditional Chinese.

sopcast-player.mo.tar.gz

----------


## flyguy97

Thank you so much. I love how everyone has rallied to make this program successful. How would you like your name to show up in the credits?




> Here is the sopcast-player.mo for Traditional Chinese.
> 
> sopcast-player.mo.tar.gz

----------


## chunchengch

> ...How would you like your name to show up in the credits?


I have sent you a private message.

----------


## flyguy97

Has anyone found any bugs in the program?




> I have sent you a private message.

----------


## flyguy97

chunchengch,

I actually need the po file, it is a GPL requirement. Thank you again.

Regards,
Jason




> Here is the sopcast-player.mo for Traditional Chinese.
> 
> sopcast-player.mo.tar.gz

----------


## flyguy97

All,

SopCast Player 0.2.0 64-bit is available for download from the project page http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player.

Regards,
Jason

----------


## oyvindm

Thank you very much. It worked great. 

as for the credits, that's not really necessary, but if it matters I'll send you a pm with my name.

Thanks again!

----------


## Vadi

Would it be possible to get this listed on the sopcast site as the unofficial player for ubuntu / fedora?

----------


## chunchengch

> chunchengch,
> 
> i actually need the po file, it is a gpl requirement. Thank you again.
> 
> Regards,
> jason



sopcast-player.po.tar.gz

----------


## chunchengch

> Has anyone found any bugs in the program?


How can I retrieve it after I uncheck "Show Contorls"?

----------


## flyguy97

Ctrl+h, or h should work. However, I realized last night that if I go into fullscreen the Player loses the ability to pick up the keyboard signals. My suggestion is to avoid fullscreen mode if you are going to be hiding your controls for now. I will fix this in the 0.2.1 release, tentatively scheduled for 28 February. I apologize for any inconvenience.

Cheers,
Jason




> How can I retrieve it after I uncheck "Show Contorls"?

----------


## flyguy97

Funny you should ask, yesterday I contacted sopcast.com about that very subject. They said they would be happy to add SopCast Player to the downloads page. I assume it will happen sometime soon. I will definitely keep everyone updated. Now if I could just get a Linux mag to review the player...

Cheers




> Would it be possible to get this listed on the sopcast site as the unofficial player for ubuntu / fedora?

----------


## flyguy97

Vadi,

I was unable to find how I should credit for your translation in the po file. It looks like I somehow got my name attached to the translation. How would you like your name to show up in the credits?

Jason

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I would like to sincerely thank everyone who has helped to make SopCast Player a complete success. I began work on SopCast Player December 22, 2008. The first release was posted January 4, 2009. And now just a little over a month since the first full release SopCast Player has been made the official Linux Player by sopcast.com http://sopcast.com/download. I am truly humbled by SopCast Player's success and owe you all a debt of appreciation. Thank you to all the translators and user's and those that found problems or suggested ways to improve SopCast Player. Without your help this never would have happened. Again, I sincerely thank you and hope you continue to support SopCast Player.

Best Regards,
Jason

----------


## Vadi

Was going over the translations - just realized that elipsis' are missing from strings that show "in progress" things like "Updating database" or "Downloading _blah_".

----------


## Vadi

About translation - there is some property you can use, called "about-translators" or something to retrieve the translators names - but I can't find it atm

----------


## flyguy97

I will look into it tonight.

Cheers




> About translation - there is some property you can use, called "about-translators" or something to retrieve the translators names - but I can't find it atm

----------


## flyguy97

If anyone has tried the external player option could they please post their experiences. I am curious if this feature was well implemented and user-friendly enough.

Cheers

----------


## Vadi

definitely not user-friendly enough (part of why I didn't try it).

imho you should query the mimetype db for apps that support the playback, and offer them in a dropdown box.

(no idea how to check what apps support what mime type, but it's definitately doable)

----------


## flyguy97

In order to try SopCast Player with external player, type the command to launch the player plus any parameter you want with the exception of the media source into the external player command input box, the media sources is provided by SopCast Player. The default entry will launch mplayer in a scaled box and keep the player on top. I will look into the mimetype db, this looks to be very promising. Thank you for your suggestion.

Cheers




> definitely not user-friendly enough (part of why I didn't try it).
> 
> imho you should query the mimetype db for apps that support the playback, and offer them in a dropdown box.
> 
> (no idea how to check what apps support what mime type, but it's definitately doable)

----------


## flyguy97

The next version of SopCast Player should implement your suggested method of looking up mimetypes, thank you for your suggestion. The following is a method to lookup the asf mimetype, it will display a list of executables that support the asf mimetype. Just in case your interested :Smile: 



```
import gnomevfs

for app in gnomevfs.mime_get_all_applications("video/x-ms-asf"):
        print app[2]
```

Regards,
Jason




> definitely not user-friendly enough (part of why I didn't try it).
> 
> imho you should query the mimetype db for apps that support the playback, and offer them in a dropdown box.
> 
> (no idea how to check what apps support what mime type, but it's definitately doable)

----------


## Vadi

Ahh. Looks good, except isn't gnomevfs going to be depriciated? you should use gvfs instead

I think this is the replacement: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gio/s...ntentType.html

and here it says:




> This module is heading towards planned deprecation. It will continue to be supported and API/ABI stable throughout the GNOME 2.x series, but we do not recommend using it in new applications unless you require functionality that has not already been moved elsewhere.

----------


## flyguy97

Thank you for the heads up on gnomevfs' impending deprecation. The documentation on gio (gvfs) in python is terrible. I couldn't find a single good example of using gio, specifically gathering app information, in python. I had to use python's dir command to generate my own makeshift documentation (pen and paper scribbles). The following does the same thing as my previous post. 


```
import gio

for app in gio.app_info_get_all_for_type("video/x-ms-asf"):
	print "Name: %s" % app.get_name()
	print "Command: %s" % app.get_executable()
	print ""
```

Regards,
Jason




> Ahh. Looks good, except isn't gnomevfs going to be depriciated? you should use gvfs instead
> 
> I think this is the replacement: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gio/s...ntentType.html
> 
> and here it says:

----------


## Vadi

You are right about the missing documentation... I have no idea what package is the gio module for python is coming from, and it's not mentioned at all in the pygtk docs (I did find their tutorial though - wow, it is good).

Looking...

----------


## Vadi

Well, turns out nobody wrote it yet. They recommended to look at the C docs since they are 'closely matching'.

Meanwhile I've filed a report about it to keep them reminded: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571834

----------


## flyguy97

I guess in this case the words 'closely matching' are relative. I had a heck of a time figuring out how they implemented in python.

In your opinion do you think gio is a commonly distributed module, or will I have to do some conditional coding to check for its existence?

Cheers




> Well, turns out nobody wrote it yet. They recommended to look at the C docs since they are 'closely matching'.
> 
> Meanwhile I've filed a report about it to keep them reminded: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571834

----------


## Vadi

Some older distributions might not ship it, so yes check if gio is installed before using. If it's not installed, hmm... well, fallback to gnomevfs.

----------


## flyguy97

Agreed, I will do a rolling fallback, if no gio, fallback to gnomevfs, if no gnomevfs and no gio, fallback to current un-user-friendly external command as it now. Do you mind if I send you a mock up of the dialog box before I finalize? I find that I am not the best judge of ease of use.

Cheers




> Some older distributions might not ship it, so yes check if gio is installed before using. If it's not installed, hmm... well, fallback to gnomevfs.

----------


## Vadi

Sure thing. Contact info: https://launchpad.net/~vperetokin

----------


## flyguy97

Vadi,

Are you still having issues with SopCast Player freezing while it is buffering?

Jason

----------


## Vadi

Yes, still happens sometimes. Nothing special in the terminal:




> vadi@ubuntu:~$ sopcast-player.py 
> Instanciating mediacontrol
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.4 Grishenko - (c) 1996-2008 the VideoLAN team
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--build=x86_64-linux-gnu' '--enable-maintaner-mode' '--enable-release' '--prefix=/usr' '--enable-libtool' '--enable-fast-install' '--with-binary-version=1ubuntu3' '--disable-update-check' '--disable-gnome' '--disable-gtk' '--disable-familiar' '--disable-fb' '--enable-ggi' '--enable-sdl' '--enable-esd' '--enable-mad' '--enable-arts' '--enable-jack' '--enable-pulse' '--enable-lirc' '--enable-a52' '--enable-aa' '--enable-dvbpsi' '--enable-mozilla' '--with-mozilla-pkg=libxul-plugin' '--disable-kde' '--enable-mp4' '--enable-dvb' '--disable-satellite' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-shout' '--enable-qt4' '--disable-slp' '--enable-flac' '--disable-skins' '--disable-basic-skins' '--enable-skins2' '--enable-freetype' '--enable-mkv' '--enable-speex' '--enable-caca' '--enable-live555' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--enable-fribidi' '--enable-cdio' '--enable-mod' '--enable-theora' '--enable-modplug' '--enable-dvdnav' '--enable-gnutls' '--enable-ffmpeg' '--enable-ncurses' '--enable-smb' '--disable-gnomevfs' '--enable-bonjour' '--enable-mpc' '--enable-vcd' '--enable-vcdx' '--enable-notify' '--enable-twolame' '--enable-x264' '--enable-faad' '--disable-zvbi' '--enable-telx' '--enable-mediacontrol-bindings' '--disable-atmo' '--enable-taglib' '--enable-libass' '--enable-libdca' '--enable-alsa' '--enable-dv' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-v4l2' '--enable-pvr' '--enable-svgalib' '--enable-dvd' '--without-dvdcss' 'build_alias=x86_64-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-g -O2' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,--as-needed' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXXFLAGS=-g -O2'
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"
> Inbound Port: 38149
> Outbound Port: 49427
> Inbound Port: 38149
> Outbound Port: 49427
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

Is it related to a specific channel or does it happen with any channel?




> Yes, still happens sometimes. Nothing special in the terminal:

----------


## Vadi

I didn't notice a pattern, so I think with any.

----------


## flyguy97

One thing I can suggest is using the external player option if you have mplayer installed. If it still freezes with the external player option then the problem is with SopCast Player, if everything works fine, the problem is with VLC.




> I didn't notice a pattern, so I think with any.

----------


## flyguy97

Did you have any luck testing in out?

Cheers




> I didn't notice a pattern, so I think with any.

----------


## flyguy97

All,

Tomorrow at 4:00pm GMT SopCast Player 0.2.1 will be released. This will add additional language support as well as some minor bug fixes. Languages supported will be Catalan, English, German, Italian, Japanese, Norwegian Bokmal, Russian, Simplified Chinese, Spanish, and Traditional Chinese. I would like to thank all the translators that have freely given of their time. 

I am still looking for additional translations, primarily for European and South American languages. If you able to contribute please visit https://translations.launchpad.net/sopcast-player to add your language. I will be sure to add your name to the translation credits if you would like.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

All,

SopCast Player 0.2.1 has been posted and is available for download at http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player. Also, I have setup a web page that tracks the total number of downloads by version in case anyone is interested. It is available at http://download-tracker.appspot.com/. Thank you to all of you for your support. And a special thank you to the translators and ogetbilo from Fedora Forums for his work with the Makefile and spec file, before his work the source code archive was a real mess.

Regards,
Jason

----------


## chunchengch

I just install SopCast Player 0.2.1 and have some suggestions,

1. I think it will be more convenient to include the sp-sc in the SopCast Player package.

2. The launcher is placed in category /Applications/Networks by default, but I think it is more proper to be placed in /Applications/Multimedia.

3. The path of Icon is not specified in sopcast-player.desktop, so the launcher does not display the icon correctly.

I rebuild the deb for my own usage and would be pleased to attach here for your reference.


sopcast-player_0.2.1-1_i386.deb

----------


## Vadi

1) he can't legally do that

----------


## flyguy97

1. As Vadi stated, I can't legally do that as ap-auth is under a commercial license and this is an open source project.

2. I agree, I plan on making the change in version 0.3.0.

3. I was unaware of this issue. Can anyone else share their experiences with this issue? On both my fresh vmware images I use to create the deb files everything displayed correctly after installing the file. Did you try logging out and logging in again? As far as the path is concerned gnome should be taking care of that under the hood

Thank you for your input and thank you for supporting SopCast Player.

Cheers,
Jason




> I just install SopCast Player 0.2.1 and have some suggestions,
> 
> 1. I think it will be more convenient to include the sp-sc in the SopCast Player package.
> 
> 2. The launcher is placed in category /Applications/Networks by default, but I think it is more proper to be placed in /Applications/Multimedia.
> 
> 3. The path of Icon is not specified in sopcast-player.desktop, so the launcher does not display the icon correctly.
> 
> I rebuild the deb for my own usage and would be pleased to attach here for your reference.
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

Vadi,

Any help for the window freezes in 0.2.1?

Jason

----------


## Vadi

> 3. The path of Icon is not specified in sopcast-player.desktop, so the launcher does not display the icon correctly.


It shouldn't need to, this is standard. In fact hard-coding the path would be bad because distros change the locations.

----------


## Vadi

> Any help for the window freezes in 0.2.1?


Haven't been watching too much tv, but it wasn't having problems so far.

----------


## flyguy97

Can I clear the bug in google code?




> Haven't been watching too much tv, but it wasn't having problems so far.

----------


## Vadi

sure

----------


## dittohead80

I've got a bit of a problem with my Sopcast player. It was working ok when I first installed it but after a recent update it comes up with an error message when I try to run it: "RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file". How do i fix that?

----------


## anlag

Just wanted to say thanks for a great program. Getting SopCast to work on Ubuntu has always been a bit of a pain earlier, but your program just works perfectly straight away.

Was so grateful I went and made you a Swedish translation for it. Only two items I couldn't translate: "QC" and "QS" which I have no idea what they're referring to, but unless they're some clever abbreviations in English I'd assume whatever they mean they could simply be directly copied into the Swedish version.

Cheers again!

----------


## jjgomera

> Just wanted to say thanks for a great program. Getting SopCast to work on Ubuntu has always been a bit of a pain earlier, but your program just works perfectly straight away.
> 
> Was so grateful I went and made you a Swedish translation for it. Only two items I couldn't translate: "QC" and "QS" which I have no idea what they're referring to, but unless they're some clever abbreviations in English I'd assume whatever they mean they could simply be directly copied into the Swedish version.
> 
> Cheers again!


from here:




> 5.2 QS & QC
> 
> Two parameters could be used to monitor the quality of a channel. One is the quality of source (QS) and another is the quality of client network (QC).
> 
> QS stands for the quality of the channel source. Low QS value means the SopServer does not receive enough channel content, and it will result in the poor quality of all viewers. If you feed the channel with an external media server's stream, and SopServer presents the poor QS, you should check the connection between SopServer and the media server to see whether the connection can transfer the stream data efficiently and integrally.
> 
> QC stands for the average buffer level of all viewers. The high QC value means the p2p network is working greatly and every watcher can receive most of the channel content in its buffer. If a channel has a low QC, you can check
> 1) whether the SopServer have enough bandwidth to support the p2p distribution.
> 2) whether most peers in p2p network have not good internet access to share the stream data.
> ...


but i wouldn't translate, like kbps

----------


## flyguy97

> Just wanted to say thanks for a great program. Getting SopCast to work on Ubuntu has always been a bit of a pain earlier, but your program just works perfectly straight away.
> 
> Was so grateful I went and made you a Swedish translation for it. Only two items I couldn't translate: "QC" and "QS" which I have no idea what they're referring to, but unless they're some clever abbreviations in English I'd assume whatever they mean they could simply be directly copied into the Swedish version.
> 
> Cheers again!


I can see your question about translation was answered. I just wanted to say thank you for supporting SopCast Player. Your translation has been added to source and will be released as part of the distro packages in the 0.2.2 release which is due out this weekend. Thank you again, and keep up the great work!

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## NoelJB

> I've got a bit of a problem with my Sopcast player. It was working ok when I first installed it but after a recent update it comes up with an error message when I try to run it: "RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file". How do i fix that?


I saw the same problem since python was updated in Jaunty.  Because when Python compiles, it embeds its magic number in the resulting .pyc, so when that is loaded against another version of python, things go boom.

To fix the problem, go to /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/ and delete all of the .pyc files.  But there is a direct reference to .pyc in the launcher, so you must also go to /usr/bin/sopcast-player, and change .pyc to .py.  After that, it should run for you.

----------


## NoelJB

> After that, it should run for you.


Loosely speaking, mind you. Under Jaunty, the channel guide is throwing an exception when you load:




> You must not use 8-bit bytestrings unless you use a text_factory that can interpret 8-bit bytestrings (like text_factory = str). It is highly recommended that you instead just switch your application to Unicode strings.


That does not happen under Intrepid (python 2.5.2).

----------


## flyguy97

> Loosely speaking, mind you. Under Jaunty, the channel guide is throwing an exception when you load:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not happen under Intrepid (python 2.5.2).


What version of Python are you running?

----------


## Vadi

Jaunty has 2.6

----------


## flyguy97

> Jaunty has 2.6


I am downloading Jaunty right now and will release a new package tomorrow fixing this issue.

Cheers

----------


## calin_ionut

I installed the sopcast player from source but when i refresh the "SopCast Player Channel Guide" button it doesn`t appear any channel. It download in my home directory the xml file channel_guide.xml in .pySopCast directory but it doesn`t appear in the list. 

Maybe i did something wrong, but if i open a sop address manually it works.

btw... i am using opensuse 11.1 and python 2.6

Cheers!

----------


## flyguy97

> I installed the sopcast player from source but when i refresh the "SopCast Player Channel Guide" button it doesn`t appear any channel. It download in my home directory the xml file channel_guide.xml in .pySopCast directory but it doesn`t appear in the list. 
> 
> Maybe i did something wrong, but if i open a sop address manually it works.
> 
> btw... i am using opensuse 11.1 and python 2.6
> 
> Cheers!


There is a known issue with using python 2.6. I am working on a fix for it but I am unsure how long it will take to publish. A workaround is to invoke the executable with the python2.5 command. I will publish a fix as soon as I can find a viable solution.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## NoelJB

> There is a known issue with using python 2.6.
> [...]
> A workaround is to invoke the executable with the python2.5 command.


Yes, just change /usr/bin/sopcast-player as follows:


```
#!/bin/sh
/usr/bin/python2.5 /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py $@
```

----------


## luk1don

I'm using Jaunty and I don't see channels list... Any solution?




> You must not use 8-bit bytestrings unless you use a text_factory that can interpret 8-bit bytestrings (like text_factory = str). It is highly recommended that you instead just switch your application to Unicode strings.

----------


## dittohead80

> Yes, just change /usr/bin/sopcast-player as follows:
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> /usr/bin/python2.5 /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py $@
> ```


That worked a treat! Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## stanca

Me too,thank you!

----------


## MarzioDance

Works now, thank you

----------


## tilleternity

> Yes, just enter into the channel bar at the bottom and hit enter or press play. Make sure just to enter the channel address, no port information or anything like that. Also be sure to checkout the bookmark feature, saves from having to remember the sop address.
> 
> Jason


I am running it on jaunty with the python 2.5 as shown in previous posts. I cannot see the channel bar where I can enter the channel number.

----------


## sombrancelha

Hello,

I installed SopCast Player with no error messages, but when I try to launch it, nothing happens.

I'm running Jaunty. Any idea what might be the problem?

Thanks!

----------


## Rofko

There is def a bug with this prgram in Jaunty. I have the same problem as sombrancelha. The program simply does not run. If you run it in the terminal, you get the error message:




> RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file

----------


## Operan

> Hello,
> 
> I installed SopCast Player with no error messages, but when I try to launch it, nothing happens.
> 
> I'm running Jaunty. Any idea what might be the problem?
> 
> Thanks!


The same to me!  :Confused:

----------


## zeltak

same here (RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file)

Zeltak

----------


## todorkichukov

> I installed SopCast Player with no error messages, but when I try to launch it, nothing happens.


You will see *"RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file"* message only when you run it from terminal. 

This worked great for me, give it a try:



> To fix the problem, go to /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/ and delete all of the .pyc files. But there is a direct reference to .pyc in the launcher, so you must also go to /usr/bin/sopcast-player, and change .pyc to .py. After that, it should run for you.

----------


## marwin82

hey thanks to the author of this application...now sopcast works very good on my jaunty (installing python 2.5 and deleting .pyc)

There is only one issue:
anyone of you have the solutions to open sop-links (like the ones from myp2p/rojadirecta)?

before with another version of gsopcast there were a script (usually called sopper) and some firefox commands to change...i'm trying to find something for this version...anyone can help?

----------


## marwin82

the script which i was talking in my previous post is that:

open a new file and copy:



> #!/bin/sh
> /usr/bin/sp-sc $1 3908 8908 > /dev/null &
> sleep 15
> mplayer http://localhost:8908/tv.asf
> echo Exiting...
> kill -9 $(pidof sp-sc)


call the file "sopper"

after



> chmod +x sopper


after



> sudo mv sopper /usr/bin


finally the firefox instructions:
go to about**:config (in the browser address bar)

-right click > New > Boolean
-write: network.protocol-handler.external.sop
-set to: true

-right click > New > String
-write: network.protocol-handler.app.sop
-write: (/usr/bin/sopper)

is possible to make something like that for this version of sopcast?

----------


## sombrancelha

> I installed SopCast Player with no error messages, but when I try to launch it, nothing happens.
> 			
> 		
> 
> You will see *"RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file"* message only when you run it from terminal. 
> 
> This worked great for me, give it a try:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, now i could launch the program. i haven't tried watching any channels yet, though.

----------


## flyguy97

All,

Sorry for the long wait for the fixes to the issues created by python 2.6+. I ask that some brave testers download and install the latest source from svn. Instructions to download the latest svn sources can be found at http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/source/checkout. After downloading the repo, issue the following commands:


```
make all
sudo make install-all
```

This should clear up all existing issues. Please post results on this forum so I know if I should create binaries or if its back to the drawing board. Thank you for your understanding and I look forward to your feedback.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## psychokill3r

> I saw the same problem since python was updated in Jaunty.  Because when Python compiles, it embeds its magic number in the resulting .pyc, so when that is loaded against another version of python, things go boom.
> 
> To fix the problem, go to /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/ and delete all of the .pyc files.  But there is a direct reference to .pyc in the launcher, so you must also go to /usr/bin/sopcast-player, and change .pyc to .py.  After that, it should run for you.


Thanks 

i installing sopcast-player_0.2.1-1_amd64.deb ,sp-auth_3.0.1_amd64.deb
and vlc
machine phenon X3 8400 4gb ram ubuntu 9.04 64bits 
Solved bad magic number.
but no connection :Sad: 
i refresh sopcast player channel guide = server down

You must not use 8-bit bytestrings unless you use a text_factory that can interpret 8-bit bytestrings (like text_factory = str). It is highly recommended that you instead just switch your application to Unicode strings.

any solution ?
Thank you very much. :KDE Star: 

Posted by NoelJB  View Post
Yes, just change /usr/bin/sopcast-player as follows:
Code:

#!/bin/sh
/usr/bin/python2.5 /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py $@

Solved 
Thank You very much

----------


## flyguy97

I don't know you expierence level with building from source but the subversion repo within google code has a fix for this, it is the pre 0.3.0 release. I hope to package 0.3.0 soon, maybe tonight, I will let you know when it is available.

Cheers,
Jason




> Thanks 
> 
> i installing sopcast-player_0.2.1-1_amd64.deb ,sp-auth_3.0.1_amd64.deb
> and vlc
> machine phenon X3 8400 4gb ram ubuntu 9.04 64bits 
> Solved bad magic number.
> but no connection
> i refresh sopcast player channel guide = server down
> 
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

All,

SopCast Player 0.3.0 is now available for download at http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player. This version fixes both the channel guide issue and the issue that kept SopCast Player from opening. Additional language support has also been added. Note the main menu entry has moved location from Internet to Sound & Video, this is in response to the overwhelming number of users who prefered the new location. I would like to take a moment to apologize for the long delay in releasing this version. Also, thank you to all of those that have posted ideas on how to work around the pyc issue. Thank you for continued support and I hope you enjoy the new SopCast Player.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## 101011010010

_Installed and running perfectly on Jaunty 64. Thank you very much.
_

----------


## flyguy97

I am pleased to hear that. I ask that anyone that uses an earlier version of Ubuntu report their experiences as well. I'm almost certain everything should work fine with the earlier versions of Ubuntu but I would greatly appreciate community feedback.

Cheers,
Jason




> _Installed and running perfectly on Jaunty 64. Thank you very much.
> _

----------


## hibliss

Your project has gotten better and better with time, and I just realized that you added the 64 bit deb to your google page.

Working great for me, no real complaints that have not been addressed.

Stream quality is better than gsopcast and the overall program is better than qsopcast. 

Thank you for all your efforts to improve this over time, and especially for making the 64 bit deb and rpm. People like you are what really make the Linux community strong and make it a pleasure to use FOSS.

Now all I need is more popcorn  :Popcorn:

----------


## flyguy97

Thank you for your kind words. I am glad you enjoy SopCast Player. Have some more popcorn on me!  :Popcorn: 




> Your project has gotten better and better with time, and I just realized that you added the 64 bit deb to your google page.
> 
> Working great for me, no real complaints that have not been addressed.
> 
> Stream quality is better than gsopcast and the overall program is better than qsopcast. 
> 
> Thank you for all your efforts to improve this over time, and especially for making the 64 bit deb and rpm. People like you are what really make the Linux community strong and make it a pleasure to use FOSS.
> 
> Now all I need is more popcorn

----------


## ztirffritz

I was able to install Sopcast finally because VLC released a deb for VLC 1.0.0 today.  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 x64.  VLC updated with no errors.  I installed sp-auth and the gui from the debs on the sopcast player page (http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/).  All installed without any errors.  Sopcast player launches, it downloads channels, then it crashes when I try to load anything.  I'm pretty sure that is not how it is supposed ot work.  I've used this at home on my Mythbuntu box with no problems, but I'm guessing that something is not working with the new version of VLC.  Have any suggestions?

----------


## flyguy97

> I was able to install Sopcast finally because VLC released a deb for VLC 1.0.0 today.  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 x64.  VLC updated with no errors.  I installed sp-auth and the gui from the debs on the sopcast player page (http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/).  All installed without any errors.  Sopcast player launches, it downloads channels, then it crashes when I try to load anything.  I'm pretty sure that is not how it is supposed ot work.  I've used this at home on my Mythbuntu box with no problems, but I'm guessing that something is not working with the new version of VLC.  Have any suggestions?


Please launch from terminal so you can capture any error messages that may appear. Thank you.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## Ulysses

Hello

And thankyou to the genius who did this.

It think it was half a dozen mouse clicks to get it running and now I am watching tv on my pc

And, I am greedy for asking this, but I like my sci-fi and I was wondering what other channels this had to offer for free?

RAR

----------


## mamamia88

ok it just goes in an endless loop of connecting/retrying channel when copying and pasting link or clicking built in channels any help?

----------


## Green_Star

Running Ubuntu 8.04, 32bit, vlc 0.9.9a. I can launch sopcast-player, it opens the window, when I try to start any channel it just crashes. Could you please help me to fix this?




> $ sopcast-player 
> Instanciating mediacontrol
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.9a Grishenko - (c) 1996-2009 the VideoLAN team
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--build=i486-linux-gnu' '--enable-maintaner-mode' '--enable-release' '--prefix=/usr' '--enable-libtool' '--enable-fast-install' '--with-binary-version=1~ppa1~hardy2' '--disable-update-check' '--disable-gnome' '--disable-gtk' '--disable-familiar' '--disable-fb' '--enable-ggi' '--enable-sdl' '--enable-esd' '--enable-mad' '--enable-arts' '--enable-jack' '--enable-pulse' '--enable-lirc' '--enable-a52' '--enable-aa' '--enable-dvbpsi' '--enable-mozilla' '--with-mozilla-pkg=libxul-plugin' '--disable-kde' '--enable-mp4' '--enable-dvb' '--disable-satellite' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-shout' '--enable-qt4' '--disable-slp' '--enable-flac' '--disable-skins' '--disable-basic-skins' '--enable-skins2' '--enable-freetype' '--enable-mkv' '--enable-speex' '--enable-caca' '--enable-live555' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--enable-fribidi' '--enable-cdio' '--enable-mod' '--enable-theora' '--enable-modplug' '--enable-dvdnav' '--enable-gnutls' '--enable-ffmpeg' '--enable-ncurses' '--enable-smb' '--disable-gnomevfs' '--enable-bonjour' '--enable-mpc' '--enable-vcd' '--enable-vcdx' '--enable-notify' '--enable-twolame' '--enable-x264' '--enable-faad' '--disable-zvbi' '--enable-telx' '--enable-mediacontrol-bindings' '--disable-atmo' '--enable-taglib' '--enable-libass' '--enable-libdca' '--enable-alsa' '--enable-dv' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-v4l2' '--enable-pvr' '--enable-svgalib' '--enable-dvd' '--without-dvdcss' 'build_alias=i486-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-g -O2' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,--as-needed' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXXFLAGS=-g -O2'
> [00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"
> Inbound Port: 27225
> Outbound Port: 31810
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>   File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 760, in on_channel_treeview_row_activated
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

> Running Ubuntu 8.04, 32bit, vlc 0.9.9a. I can launch sopcast-player, it opens the window, when I try to start any channel it just crashes. Could you please help me to fix this?


Green_Star,

It appears as though you many not have sp-auth installed or the binary is missing. If you installed SopCast Player with the deb install file it should have prompted you that sp-auth was required. If you have since deleted the file or otherwise corrupted the installation, I would suggest that you completely remove sp-auth with synaptic or aptitude and then reinstall. If you installed SopCast Player using source you will need to install sp-auth as well. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. The instructions for installation can be found here and the installation files are here.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> ok it just goes in an endless loop of connecting/retrying channel when copying and pasting link or clicking built in channels any help?


Most likely the channel is down. Please try a different channel. If you still have issues please don't hesitate to ask.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> Hello
> 
> And thankyou to the genius who did this.
> 
> It think it was half a dozen mouse clicks to get it running and now I am watching tv on my pc
> 
> And, I am greedy for asking this, but I like my sci-fi and I was wondering what other channels this had to offer for free?
> 
> RAR


RAR,

I'm glad you like the program. I have not been able to find any other reliable resource for additional channels. Google is the only alternative but it is very hit or miss.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## note32

it keeps failing to open for me

----------


## Green_Star

> Green_Star,
> 
> It appears as though you many not have sp-auth installed or the binary is missing. If you installed SopCast Player with the deb install file it should have prompted you that sp-auth was required. If you have since deleted the file or .....


You rocks flyguy, some how my sp-auth is missing, I reinstalled it. Thank you. now everything working fine.

----------


## flyguy97

> You rocks flyguy, some how my sp-auth is missing, I reinstalled it. Thank you. now everything working fine.


Good to hear its working for you, enjoy!

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> it keeps failing to open for me


note32,

Can you be more specific? Please tell me what you are trying to do. Also, please let me know what happens if you try to use it from the command line. Most errors are reported to the console on fail. Run it the following way from the console:



```
$ sopcast-player
```

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I have completed the initial work of rehosting the channel guide on google app engine. You can see the completed work at http://sopcast-player.appspot.com/gchlxml. However, I need help from anyone who is well versed in Google App Engine. One of the design decisions I made regarding the rehost effort was to refresh the channel guide once every 5 minutes from the sopcast.com servers. I was unable to meet my goal of every 5 minutes and now I only update once every 30 minutes due to high CPU usage, every refresh takes up about 1% of my CPU usage allowance. If anyone can take a look at my code and offer advice on how to stream-line CPU usage I would be grateful and, of course, your name will appear in the credits section of SopCast Player. Attached is the complete code for the rehost.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## jose187

Hello!

I need some help

I'm trying to access a sop:// channel through firefox but I'm not having much luck.

I have already done the about**:config bit and created the sopper shell.

The browser then asks me if i want to use sopper to open it or crowse for something else.

This is where the problem is.

I try to chose sopper, but it won't let me. I can choose other stuff, click ok, and the window dissapears. But when i try to choose sopper the window is still there even after pressing OK...

Any ideas?

----------


## oogmsn

Need help here...I managed to install the sopcast player...but I cant seem to get any channel list whenever I click on the refresh...the channel guide URL seems to be indicated as http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml

Also I cant seem to automatically open this sopcast player from firefox links e.g. sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/30931
Nothing happens...anyone can help...

----------


## oogmsn

I've managed to launch the channel manually via terminal by running it something like this



> sopcast-player sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6002 8901 8902


I was wondering if there is an easy way to automate this so that whenever I click on a soplink from firefox it can redirect it into this format?

----------


## iakov

> Also I cant seem to automatically open this sopcast player from firefox links e.g. sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/30931


When you make sure that  Sopcast is functional, close it.
Here's what I did to open sop:// protocol links automatically in Firefox:

 In Firefox, in the Location bar, type *about:config* and press Enter. Right-click anywhere in the grid, choose New, then String. In the *Enter the preference name* prompt, type in *network.protocol-handler.app.sop* and press OK. In the *Enter string value* prompt, type *sopcast-player* and press OK.Try to open sop:// link on your favorite website and you will be presented with dialog box where you can search location of sopcast player. Navigate to ~/usr/bin and point to sopcast-player and click OK.OK out of dialog box and now all sop:// links should open sopcast player automatically.
Please note that parts 5 and 6 were written from memory so some of the wording might be incorrect but it should be pretty intuitive.

Hope this helps
Iakov.

----------


## centos

Hello.
I've installed both packages but can't get it to work.
Running from terminal it shows "timed out" after trying to reload channels (I don't see any).
Running from Opera after clicking sop link it's just buffering and nothing happens. Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## flyguy97

> Hello.
> I've installed both packages but can't get it to work.
> Running from terminal it shows "timed out" after trying to reload channels (I don't see any).
> Running from Opera after clicking sop link it's just buffering and nothing happens. Any help will be appreciated.


centos,

The application is probably functioning fine. The channel server is  over-worked. I am working on a solution that will rehost the channel guide on Google App Engine. The issue with the player saying buffering and not progressing usually indicates an issue with the channel. My best advice is to try a new channel. I hope to complete the rehost of the channel server within the next couple of months. I will keep everyone posted.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## centos

Thanks for reply. I've tried several sop links from myp2p.eu, all with the same effect. I suppose that's not good, is it?

----------


## flyguy97

> Thanks for reply. I've tried several sop links from myp2p.eu, all with the same effect. I suppose that's not good, is it?


Try launching from the terminal, if there is any problem with your setup they will definitely be reported at the terminal on startup.

Jason

----------


## urosg3

I have problem installing player. I download sp-auth_3.0.1_i386.deb for my Ubuntu 9.04 and I install deb package.That works fine. Then i cant find menu entry for player anywhere in menu list.
Solution?

----------


## centos

> Try launching from the terminal, if there is any problem with your setup they will definitely be reported at the terminal on startup.
> 
> Jason


I've done nothing, but reloading channels works now. I've also tried two sopcast links from Opera (for more I'll have to wait until evening when more sports are played) and all I've got was reloading channel. In terminal it was "inbound port xxx; outbound port xxx" over and over. I'll try later.

----------


## flyguy97

> I have problem installing player. I download sp-auth_3.0.1_i386.deb for my Ubuntu 9.04 and I install deb package.That works fine. Then i cant find menu entry for player anywhere in menu list.
> Solution?


If you are using gnome use alacarte to see if someone has disabled the sound and video menu. Let me know what you come up with.

Jason

----------


## gotunandan

Works well for me on Hardy... watching premierleague football right now !

----------


## gotunandan

Hey could you to put some help on the code.google.com on how to create the .deb package. I am trying my hand at learning packaging and I wanted to have a go at packaging Sopcast  :Smile: 
Thanks !

----------


## flyguy97

> Hey could you to put some help on the code.google.com on how to create the .deb package. I am trying my hand at learning packaging and I wanted to have a go at packaging Sopcast 
> Thanks !


I will put together something and post it on google code. I can't give you a timeline for this. I will post a message on this board when I complete it.

Jason

----------


## urosg3

> If you are using gnome use alacarte to see if someone has disabled the sound and video menu. Let me know what you come up with.
> 
> Jason


Yes, i`m using GNOME. I solved my problem, with help of serbian LoCo forum. They provide  me some qsopcast front-end and that worked fine.
Tnx for help.

----------


## flyguy97

All,

Good news, I completed the channel guide rehost. The idea behind rehosting the channel guide was to give the user a better experience when refreshing the channel guide. When the channel guide is pulled from sopcast.com it would fail about half the time leaving users upset that they are unable to get the latest channel guide (one of the most often reported issues of sopcast player). With the rehost, a copy of the channel guide is hosted on google app engine and is update every 5 minutes, if the channel guide is unable to be downloaded from sopcast.com app engine will serve the last known good version of the channel guide. The drawbacks to this service is that the channel guide may go out of date by a few hours, or, in the worse case, a few days. But if app engine was unable to download the channel guide, sopcast player would be unable to as well. At least with the rehost you will always be able to pull something from app engine. The address for the rehost is http://sopcast-player.appspot.com/gchlxml. I will be running load tests on the rehost over the next week, depending on how these tests go I will put out a new update which will change the default channel guide to the app engine rehost. Feel free to use the rehost in SopCast Player, just go to Edit -> Preferences, click on the Channel Guide tab and change the Channel Guide URL to http://sopcast-player.appspot.com/gchlxml. I hope this will vastly improve the user experience.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## ssri

Anyone having any problems using sopcast player 0.3.0 (http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/) with VLC 1.0.1?  The player loads the sop link fine, but nothing else happens.  Furthermore, vlc cannot start up.  VLC 0.9.9a works okay, except it opens an external window rather than one embedded in the viewer like v0.9.4.

----------


## flyguy97

> Anyone having any problems using sopcast player 0.3.0 (http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/) with VLC 1.0.1?  The player loads the sop link fine, but nothing else happens.  Furthermore, vlc cannot start up.  VLC 0.9.9a works okay, except it opens an external window rather than one embedded in the viewer like v0.9.8.


What os are you using?

----------


## ssri

> What os are you using?


Kubuntu Jaunty
KDE 4.3.0
QT 4.5.2

Everything worked fine with VLC v0.9.4 (amended earlier post).  However, VLC v1.0.1 has much better wmv support.

----------


## flyguy97

> Kubuntu Jaunty
> KDE 4.3.0
> QT 4.5.2
> 
> Everything worked fine with VLC v0.9.4 (amended earlier post).  However, VLC v1.0.1 has much better wmv support.


How did you install v 1.0.1? I'm assuming you didn't get it from the medibuntu repos.

----------


## ssri

> How did you install v 1.0.1? I'm assuming you didn't get it from the medibuntu repos.


c-korn's ppa via http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html

----------


## flyguy97

> c-korn's ppa via http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html


I think I've been able to replicate the problem. I installed VLC from the repo you pointed out, now when I launch a link all I get is a green screen with no audio or anything else, is this similar to what you are experiencing?

----------


## ssri

> I think I've been able to replicate the problem. I installed VLC from the repo you pointed out, now when I launch a link all I get is a green screen with no audio or anything else, is this similar to what you are experiencing?


Somewhat similar.  When I launch a link, I get a gray background with no audio even though I see the datastream buffering between 90-100%.  Normally, with lower versions of vlc, I can see the video onscreen (v0.9.4) or I have to launch vlc externally and enter the url (ie. http://localhost/tv.asf) in vlc (v0.9.9a).  Unfortunately, I am able to do neither with v1.0.1, let alone run vlc when sopcast is running.

----------


## flyguy97

> Somewhat similar.  When I launch a link, I get a gray background with no audio even though I see the datastream buffering between 90-100%.  Normally, with lower versions of vlc, I can see the video onscreen (v0.9.4) or I have to launch vlc externally and enter the url (ie. http://localhost/tv.asf) in vlc (v0.9.9a).  Unfortunately, I am able to do neither with v1.0.1, let alone run vlc when sopcast is running.


When you open externally, are you using the functionality that's built into SopCast Player to do that, or are you opening VLC yourself and opening the address manually?

----------


## ssri

> When you open externally, are you using the functionality that's built into SopCast Player to do that, or are you opening VLC yourself and opening the address manually?


Okay, this is weird.  So, I'm in a new session from a restart, start up sopcast-player in terminal and now I see video in the main player when using vlc v1.0.1 (albeit with another external window titled X11 output).  Must've been something that happened in the previous session.

Back to your question, during the session when vlc v1.0.1 did not work, I downgrade to v0.9.9a and found the url when starting sopcast-player in terminal.  I forgot what was the message, but I believe sopcast-player referred to vlc not starting up or it not being able to call vlc to open a url.  Again, something externally might have happened during the session where sopcast+vlc went awry.

Also, during that aforementioned session, frustrated I enabled the external mplayer option, which worked for a bit until it froze my X-session.  I had to do a hard reset since sysreq+REISUB did not work.. strange...

----------


## flyguy97

> Okay, this is weird.  So, I'm in a new session from a restart, start up sopcast-player in terminal and now I see video in the main player when using vlc v1.0.1 (albeit with another external window titled X11 output).  Must've been something that happened in the previous session.
> 
> Back to your question, during the session when vlc v1.0.1 did not work, I downgrade to v0.9.9a and found the url when starting sopcast-player in terminal.  I forgot what was the message, but I believe sopcast-player referred to vlc not starting up or it not being able to call vlc to open a url.  Again, something externally might have happened during the session where sopcast+vlc went awry.
> 
> Also, during that aforementioned session, frustrated I enabled the external mplayer option, which worked for a bit until it froze my X-session.  I had to do a hard reset since sysreq+REISUB did not work.. strange...


I apologize but I can't follow what you are saying in the second paragraph. I'm not sure what you mean when you say you found the url in the terminal. But I am pretty sure version 1+ is having an issue playing asf streams. I tried to set up playing with an external VLC instance through both SopCast Player and manually. In either case I was unable to see anything except a green screen with no audio. I have a guy that works on the VLC project, I will see if this is something that is known or if I need to post a bug. Again, thank you for your report, I will keep you posted.

----------


## bornagainpenguin

Anyone seeing the vlc dependency not installable error should do a search for the VLC PPA and update their VLC player, then the SOPcast Player will become installable.

--bornagainpenguin

----------


## ssri

> I apologize but I can't follow what you are saying in the second paragraph. I'm not sure what you mean when you say you found the url in the terminal. But I am pretty sure version 1+ is having an issue playing asf streams. I tried to set up playing with an external VLC instance through both SopCast Player and manually. In either case I was unable to see anything except a green screen with no audio. I have a guy that works on the VLC project, I will see if this is something that is known or if I need to post a bug. Again, thank you for your report, I will keep you posted.


What I meant is that I ran sopcast via konsole



```
~$sopcast-player
```

For vlc v0.9.9a, when running this command, there will be an output message saying that vlc cannot be opened and the corresponding url for the video stream of sopcast-player is displayed.  Then I open vlc through my gui and copy+paste the url into vlc (media->open network stream).  After doing that, I can see the stream.  If you continue to encounter problems with sopcast and vlc v1.0.1, it would be great if you can submit a bug report.  Thanks for testing vlc v1.0.1!  :Smile:

----------


## Checcux

Hi all,

I have a similar problem playing a lot of channels for sopcast on myp2p.eu.
Channel buffer is up to 100% but i get a grey window and no sound.

Again, i noted that:

Sopcast player works with VLC 1.0.1, but only on some channel (see SS):



Sopcast player does not work with H.264 channels with VLC 1.0.1 (or other players like mplayer, see SS):





My questions: Is H264 supported on this linux version of sopcast? May the channels linked on myp2p.eu be encoded with H264?

Best regards,

PS: sorry for my bad english  :Wink:

----------


## flyguy97

Checcux,

The Sopcast website says the version of the client software for linux is version 3.0.1 which would seem to be incompatible with H.264 since the Windows client, version 3.2.4, added support for H.264. Sorry for the dispappointing answer. I will contact the Sopcast client author and ask if an updated version of the linux client is in the works.

Cheers,
Jason




> Hi all,
> 
> I have a similar problem playing a lot of channels for sopcast on myp2p.eu.
> Channel buffer is up to 100% but i get a grey window and no sound.
> 
> Again, i noted that:
> 
> Sopcast player works with VLC 1.0.1, but only on some channel (see SS):
> 
> ...

----------


## Checcux

Thanks for your quick reply  :Wink: 

Your sopcast player GUI is quite good. I hate to switch on windows...  :Sad: 

Regards,
Checcux

----------


## tzepu

i met  a problem trying to install it
i run kubuntu 9.10 beta and there are unmet dependencies that i couldn't solve 
when trying to install sp_auth.... file it requires a library that is obsolete version 5, i already have version 6-4 installed
any advice?

----------


## flyguy97

> i met  a problem trying to install it
> i run kubuntu 9.10 beta and there are unmet dependencies that i couldn't solve 
> when trying to install sp_auth.... file it requires a library that is obsolete version 5, i already have version 6-4 installed
> any advice?


When you installed the 6-4 was it from source or was it part of the standard Ubuntu repos?

----------


## ikisham

First of all, thank you for this. I haven't installed already but p2p video is really democratic.

I'm installing it on antiX (Debian testing). Already installed sp-auth (had to download libstdc++5 - the system one is libstdc++6 - but all went fine). Now I have the option to install sopcast-player with or without vlc python bindings. I don't know if my VLC has these python bindings. Would it be adverse if I installed with 'install-all' instead of just 'install'?

My VLC is 1.0.2


```
Package: vlc
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 3724
Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Architecture: i386
Version: 1.0.2-1
Replaces: vlc-nox (<< 0.9.2-1)
Provides: mp3-decoder
Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.0.2-1), libaa1 (>= 1.4p5), libc6 (>= 2.8), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libfribidi0 (>= 0.10.9), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libnotify1 (>= 0.4.5), libnotify1-gtk2.10, libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.5.2), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.2), libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.5), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1), libtar, libvlccore2 (>= 1.0.0~rc1), libx11-6, libxext6, libxinerama1, libxv1, libxxf86vm1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg), ttf-dejavu-core
Suggests: mozilla-plugin-vlc, videolan-doc
Conflicts: vlc-nox (<< 0.9.2-1)
Filename: pool/main/v/vlc/vlc_1.0.2-1_i386.deb
Size: 1606036
MD5sum: aabbf2b549b4cea2c2cdb7d9ea43eca0
SHA1: 7ed4b4f3aac5d7073408d5ccadd379574be59a25
SHA256: e0bad4e88c64bb2ddba3697370613b372598869b1bfc4631b13205b1749a8408
Description: multimedia player and streamer
 VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG2, MPEG4,
 DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, mp3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs, and multimedia
 streams from various network sources.
 .
 VLC can also be used as a streaming server that duplicates the stream it
 reads and multicasts them through the network to other clients, or serves
 them through HTTP.
 .
 VLC has support for on-the-fly transcoding of audio and video formats, either
 for broadcasting purposes or for movie format transformations. Support for
 most output methods is provided by this package, but features can be added
 by installing additional audio plugins (vlc-plugin-pulse, vlc-plugin-sdl)
 or video plugins (vlc-plugin-sdl, vlc-plugin-ggi, vlc-plugin-svgalib). There
 is also a web browser plugin in the mozilla-plugin-vlc package.
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/vlc
Tag: interface::x11, protocol::ipv6, protocol::ssl, role::program, scope::application, sound::compression, sound::player, uitoolkit::ncurses, uitoolkit::wxwidgets, use::converting, use::playing, works-with::audio, works-with::video, works-with-format::{mp3,oggtheora,oggvorbis,wav}
```

Also, just to know, I'm guessing I can open sopcast streams from the command line without sopcast-player (only sp-auth). If it's so, how would I open http://suprememastertv.com/webtv/sopcast.php ?

Regards.

----------


## CupofDice

Hey guys. I get video, no problem, but not sound. Any ideas? I tried setting vlc to alsa, but that didn't work.

Edit: Sound is now working.

----------


## chaopoch

I just upgraded Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, and the vlc version is 1.0.2, now the Sopcast Player will not integrate the vlc into its interface, how can I solve this problem? thanks.

Here is the screenshot attached for your reference.

sopcast player.jpg

----------


## joanmunoz

> i met  a problem trying to install it
> i run kubuntu 9.10 beta and there are unmet dependencies that i couldn't solve 
> when trying to install sp_auth.... file it requires a library that is obsolete version 5, i already have version 6-4 installed
> any advice?


Hi!

I have the same problem. I installed that library from standard Ubuntu repos. Any help?

Linux joan-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux

Thanks!

----------


## flyguy97

> Hi!
> 
> I have the same problem. I installed that library from Ubuntu sources. Any help?
> 
> Linux joan-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
> 
> Thanks!


All,

Please be patient, I know there are some issues with using SopCast Player with Ubuntu 9.10, I am working on upgrading my distribution to 9.10 as I type this (only 3 more hours until everything is downloaded, BT broadband is well below par). The issues with the dual VLC screens has to do with a change in the Python bindings, shouldn't be hard to resolve. The issue with the C++ library is a little more difficult to pin down, for some reason version 5 of the library has been removed in Karmic, I will see if it simply a matter of changing requirements or if I will have to make a PPA that will house the old library. In any event I am hoping to have a new version of SopCast Player by the end of the week so I can package it during the weekend. As a side note, the change to the Python bindings will mean it is no longer necessary to compile, this could result in merging the two packages (x86 and 64-bit). Sorry for the inconvenience.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> All,
> 
> Please be patient, I know there are some issues with using SopCast Player with Ubuntu 9.10, I am working on upgrading my distribution to 9.10 as I type this (only 3 more hours until everything is downloaded, BT broadband is well below par). The issues with the dual VLC screens has to do with a change in the Python bindings, shouldn't be hard to resolve. The issue with the C++ library is a little more difficult to pin down, for some reason version 5 of the library has been removed in Karmic, I will see if it simply a matter of changing requirements or if I will have to make a PPA that will house the old library. In any event I am hoping to have a new version of SopCast Player by the end of the week so I can package it during the weekend. As a side note, the change to the Python bindings will mean it is no longer necessary to compile, this could result in merging the two packages (x86 and 64-bit). Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason



All,

The problem with the dual windows has been fixed, now the only video that shows up is at the expected main player. However, there is some difficulties with the sp-sc package. I am not sure why but the libstdc++5 library has been removed from the standard Ubuntu repositories, I will have to create a ppa that will satisfy that requirement. I am not really sure when I will be able to complete this as I have never had to do it before, if anyone would like to create a package for libstdc++5 I would be glad to host it out of my ppa, please let me know.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> All,
> 
> The problem with the dual windows has been fixed, now the only video that shows up is at the expected main player. However, there is some difficulties with the sp-sc package. I am not sure why but the libstdc++5 library has been removed from the standard Ubuntu repositories, I will have to create a ppa that will satisfy that requirement. I am not really sure when I will be able to complete this as I have never had to do it before, if anyone would like to create a package for libstdc++5 I would be glad to host it out of my ppa, please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


An updated version of SopCast Player is now available through subversion, I will hopefully get to work on packaging sometime this weekend. To get a preview issue the following command to download the source.


```
svn checkout http://sopcast-player.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ sopcast-player
```

To run it use the following command


```
sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py
```

Please let me know if you have any issues running the preview, if reported in time I will be able to merge a fix before I create the binary packages.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

Attached is a pre-release of SopCast Player 0.3.1, can as many people as possible give it a try to make sure the video issues are sorted out? I would really like it if people using different releases could confirm if it still backwards compatible. Thank you.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## chunchengch

> Attached is a pre-release of SopCast Player 0.3.1, can as many people as possible give it a try to make sure the video issues are sorted out?...


The problem with the dual windows is solved, thanks.





> ... I am not sure why but the libstdc++5 library has been removed from the standard Ubuntu repositories, I will have to create a ppa that will satisfy that requirement. I am not really sure when I will be able to complete this as I have never had to do it before, if anyone would like to create a package for libstdc++5 I would be glad to host it out of my ppa, please let me know...


There is a deb available here http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/libstdc++5

----------


## joanmunoz

Hi!

Video issues solved. Everything fine.

Thanks!

Joan

Linux joan-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux

----------


## realzippy

> Attached is a pre-release of SopCast Player 0.3.1, can as many people as possible give it a try to make sure the video issues are sorted out? I would really like it if people using different releases could confirm if it still backwards compatible. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


Will there be a 64bit edition also?

----------


## flyguy97

> Will there be a 64bit edition also?


SopCast Player is now 100% python, it shouldn't make a difference what architecture. Please try it out and let me know.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## realzippy

it says "wrong architecture"...

----------


## flyguy97

> it says "wrong architecture"...


I sent you a pm. For all other 64-bit users, I asked realzippy to try an alternative installation procedure, if it works out I will publish the instructions on here and my project home page at google code.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## realzippy

Works!! :Popcorn: 


Means it installs fine,but,unfortunately,cannot reach any sender.

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I am pleased to announce I have set-up a PPA that will aid in installation and receiving future updates. Please go to my PPA page on LaunchPad for instructions on how to configure your computer to work with my PPA. Thank you to all of you who tested the pre-release, so far I haven't heard of any issues. 

*NOTE*: If you are a new user of SopCast Player you will need to manually satisfy the sp-auth dependency before installing sopcast-player due to licensing issues (sp-auth is not open source). Please visit http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/list to find a package that matches your architecture.

----------


## realzippy

> Works!!
> 
> 
> Means it installs fine,but,unfortunately,cannot reach any sender.


This was for Karmic 64bit.
Produced this error:

sp-sc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file

_tried do set some links,cause libstdc++.so.5 is installed,but no luck.
_
*Can anybody confirm/test for Karmic 64 please?!*

So I booted my old Intrepid 64 bit,and *it works* perfectly! :Very Happy: 
I do not have a Jaunty to test,skipped that...

----------


## empax

Very nice =) I installed x64. for ubuntu 9.04
But i want to wach Turkish TV too. is it possible ?
Thanks.

Edit:
I found. CTRL+O and add link of the channels. :Very Happy:  it's simple sorry.

----------


## ian2112

Hello,

I believe I have sopcast installed correctly (9.10) but it keeps trying to conect / retry any channel or link that I try.

I'm not that technically savy so most of my setings would be default.  I was thinking somewhere a port was blocked but my router config is pretty much default.

Anything I could try, or look at that might help troubleshoot?

Much appreciated!
Ian.

----------


## flyguy97

> Hello,
> 
> I believe I have sopcast installed correctly (9.10) but it keeps trying to conect / retry any channel or link that I try.
> 
> I'm not that technically savy so most of my setings would be default.  I was thinking somewhere a port was blocked but my router config is pretty much default.
> 
> Anything I could try, or look at that might help troubleshoot?
> 
> Much appreciated!
> Ian.



The good news is everything appears to be installed correctly, (btw did you use the PPA?). Try opening SopCast Player and then going to File -> Open and then enter sop://202.190.75.151:3912/16499 (this channel always seems to work) in the Sop Address field. Let me know how it goes.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## thunderbear

hi

i'm using karmic64 with all the updates just tried your sopcast link doesnt work for me

just sits there retrying on karmic64, works fine on my shuttle  running karmic32, so def a 64bit related problem, i'll reinstall and try again...

----------


## ian2112

> The good news is everything appears to be installed correctly, (btw did you use the PPA?). Try opening SopCast Player and then going to File -> Open and then enter sop://202.190.75.151:3912/16499 (this channel always seems to work) in the Sop Address field. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


Thanks for the suggestion, Jason.  I tried the address above and experienced the same issue  connecting... retrying...

Yes, I used the PPA.

Any other thoughts or suggestions?  I suspect it's not sopcast but something in between blocking the connection...

Again thanks,
Ian.

----------


## ssdt

could anyone please give me an update if it works if you click on channels from myp2p.eu and such? i need to see channels from that site.

----------


## flyguy97

> could anyone please give me an update if it works if you click on channels from myp2p.eu and such? i need to see channels from that site.


I haven't added that functionality yet. I have no idea when this will be available, sorry I didn't have better news.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## ssdt

can i manually set it up somehow? such as running from the terminal using the program?

----------


## flyguy97

> can i manually set it up somehow? such as running from the terminal using the program?



Yes, you can either do it from the command line, just type the channel address after sopcast-player. Or open SopCast Player then go to File -> Open and then enter the sop address there.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## madone1

> The good news is everything appears to be installed correctly, (btw did you use the PPA?). Try opening SopCast Player and then going to File -> Open and then enter sop://202.190.75.151:3912/16499 (this channel always seems to work) in the Sop Address field. Let me know how it goes.
> Cheers,
> Jason


I have sopcast installed sopcast-player64 with libstdc++5 integrated and sp-auth in (9.10) but it keeps trying to conect / retry any channel or link that I try. But advised channel works. When channel opens it runs two vlc(XVideo output) screens ??? Way other channels don`t work? 

Thanks

----------


## flyguy97

> I have sopcast installed sopcast-player64 with libstdc++5 integrated and sp-auth in (9.10) but it keeps trying to conect / retry any channel or link that I try. But advised channel works. When channel opens it runs two vlc(XVideo output) screens ??? Way other channels don`t work? 
> 
> Thanks


Please follow the instructions at https://launchpad.net/~jason-scheunemann/+archive/ppa to install my ppa, the version available there takes care of the dual video problem. Also, since it is repository, you will always get the latest bug-fixes and enhancements whenever you update your computer. What version of libstdc++5 did you install, if you could write a quick how-to I think that would help a lot of fellow users who are experiencing difficulties getting the 64-bit version working properly.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## joanmunoz

> The good news is everything appears to be installed correctly, (btw did you use the PPA?). Try opening SopCast Player and then going to File -> Open and then enter sop://202.190.75.151:3912/16499 (this channel always seems to work) in the Sop Address field. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


Hi Jason,

I have the same issue (Connect/Retry Channel). I've tested the one you suggested with success, but almost every other channel failed. Anyway, I have just added your PPA. Any suggestion?

Thx!

Joan

----------


## juliansuddaby

After some messing around on my Karmic 64bit, here's what worked for me:

1. Download the modified version of Sopcast-Player (64) from the non-PPA source below. They seem to have added something to fix the libstdc5++ dependency. Sp-sc works via CLI after this sopcast-player64 has been installed

http://www.sourceslist.eu/installare...n-pochi-click/

2. Using the channel list does not work for me (the constant reloading problem), and neither does using the CLI with a sop address taken from http://www.sopcast.com/chlist.xml. However, the addresses taken from the Google cache of http://channel.sopcast.com/channel/ (which is down for me) seem to work fine in SopCast Player and for the CLI.

NB: Because of not using the PPA version, you get two video windows opening up.

A little bit of a mess right now! But thanks to the author of SopCast Player for making this all possible.

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I added a version of libstdc++5 to my ppa which should overcome the issues encountered when using SopCast Player with Ubuntu 9.10, can someone verify this works on the 64-bit platform. To perform the install first be sure you are using my ppa. Directions can be found here. Then perform the following:


```
$ sudo apt-get update
$ sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
```

Note: If it the first time you are installing be sure to grab sp-auth from here after installing libstdc++5, then perform the following:


```
$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
```

Let me know how it works. If everything goes smoothly I will release a version of SopCast Player that can be completely installed from the PPA with just one command (I know installation is a mess right now), no need to visit the Google Code page. I believe this will add a wider user-base to the program, and hopefully more channels everyone can enjoy.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## juliansuddaby

Jason:

Apt-get downloads and installs the libstdc++5 .deb from your PPA fine, but sp-sc still fails with the message:

sp-sc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Thanks for your quick work on this, though!

----------


## flyguy97

> Jason:
> 
> Apt-get downloads and installs the libstdc++5 .deb from your PPA fine, but sp-sc still fails with the message:
> 
> sp-sc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> Thanks for your quick work on this, though!


Wow, I am really at a loss for this one. The x86 worked fine on my system, however I don't have a 64-bit system so troubleshooting is real pain. It looks like back to the drawing board.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> Jason:
> 
> Apt-get downloads and installs the libstdc++5 .deb from your PPA fine, but sp-sc still fails with the message:
> 
> sp-sc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> Thanks for your quick work on this, though!


Can you please check if you have ia32-libs installed. This may be the key to all of this.

----------


## flyguy97

> Jason:
> 
> Apt-get downloads and installs the libstdc++5 .deb from your PPA fine, but sp-sc still fails with the message:
> 
> sp-sc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> Thanks for your quick work on this, though!


Please disregard the previous message, I figured out what I need to fix. Jaunty and previous included libstdc++5 as part of its ia32-libs package. The package included two files:



```
/usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5
/usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
```

Please try and symlink the files that were part of the libstdc++5 install to the /usr/lib32 directories and let me know if that works. If so, we are probably only a week away from having a ppa that only needs the apt-get install sopcast-player and it will satisfy all its own dependencies automatically.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## serstickman

Thanks for all you've done in making this player work.  Greatly appreciate it!

----------


## joanmunoz

Jason, thanks for all the time and efforts you're putting on this.

Regards!

Joan

----------


## embeddeddeveloper

> Please disregard the previous message, I figured out what I need to fix. Jaunty and previous included libstdc++5 as part of its ia32-libs package. The package included two files:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5
> /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
> ```
> 
> ...



Hi Jason, 
Thanks for all your efforts so far. I have had a dickens of a time getting sp-sc to work in 64-bit karmic.

I had the same missing library error as the others and I tried your suggestion of creating the sym links in the /usr/lib32 directory. 

Now I get a different error:


```
owner@owner-laptop:~$ sp-sc
sp-sc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
```

As you can see it is perhaps looking for a 32 bit ELF class so linking the 64 bit ones won't work.

I am going to try to hack in the 32bit libs and see what happens.

Chris

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I truly appreciate everyone's patience and gratitude regarding the 64-bit version. The good news is, its fixed. I created a package called lib32stdc++5 in my ppa, be sure to do an apt-get update before trying to install. This time I can verify the fix works as I finally went out and purchased a 64-bit machine, I'm sure it will prove to be a worthy investment. I hope that within the next week I can completely repackage SopCast Player so a new user would only have to add my ppa than do an apt-get install sopcast-player for a complete install. Thank you for your patience.

Cheers,
Jason

P.S. I know SopCast Player isn't the only package that suffered from the libstdc++5 issue, please feel free to spread the word about lib32stdc++5, I know a lot of older programs are suffering due to a lack of insight in removing this package from the default repositories.

----------


## flyguy97

All,

The good news keeps coming in. I just received an email from the author of the Sopcast client software which contained an updated version of the Linux binary that includes support for H264 channels. I will release this as part of SopCast Player just as soon as I can test it out a bit. If you can't wait to get your hands on it I have attached a copy of the client software. Just make sure that you have a symlink in your /usr/bin directory named sp-sc that points to the actual location of this file.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## mocha

> All,
> 
> The good news keeps coming in. I just received an email from the author of the Sopcast client software which contained an updated version of the Linux binary that *includes support for H264 channels*. I will release this as part of SopCast Player just as soon as I can test it out a bit. If you can't wait to get your hands on it I have attached a copy of the client software. Just make sure that you have a symlink in your /usr/bin directory named sp-sc that points to the actual location of this file.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


Whoa!  Your attached binary is v3.2.6 which isn't even released on the sopcast website yet.  Is this a beta?  I'm surprised to see a Linux version supporting H.264, tell your sopcast buddies thanks!

----------


## flyguy97

> Whoa!  Your attached binary is v3.2.6 which isn't even released on the sopcast website yet.  Is this a beta?  I'm surprised to see a Linux version supporting H.264, tell your sopcast buddies thanks!


I will definitely pass on your appreciation to the folks at sopcast. To answer your question, no, the attached binary is not a beta. It was finalized 3 days ago and just hasn't been released to the general public yet. Glad to hear your happy with SopCast Player. I think it is a great platform, I just wish it was open source.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## mocha

> I will definitely pass on your appreciation to the folks at sopcast. To answer your question, no, the attached binary is not a beta. It was finalized 3 days ago and just hasn't been released to the general public yet. Glad to hear your happy with SopCast Player. I think it is a great platform, I just wish it was open source.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason



There's going to be a lot of happy folks at myp2p!

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I am very pleased to announce that my PPA now automates the complete process of installing SopCast Player. This is now the preferred method of installation as updating both the client software and SopCast Player itself will be managed completely transparent to the end-user. I suggest all current users un-install both SopCast Player and sp-auth then re-install through the PPA to make sure you are up-to-date (preferences and bookmarks will be unaffected). Installing the PPA is simple, instructions can be found at https://launchpad.net/~jason-scheunemann/+archive/ppa. Once the PPA installed perform the following:



```
$ sudo apt-get update
$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
```

You should now have a fully working version of SopCast Player installed. I'm sure some may wonder why this hasn't been done before. The reason is I didn't realize binaries from closed-source projects could be redistributed as part of open-source projects on Launchpad. A nicely detailed explanation of the policy can be found at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/52348. It is great to see Ubuntu isn't limiting the use of great applications based solely on its license.

I plan on updating the player in the coming weeks to include features such as greater bookmark management, opening Sop links directly from Firefox (the most requested feature), and fixing the issues revolving around user preferences being lost. These upgrades will remain transparent to you from now on as long as you regularly update your computer. If you want to just update SopCast Player the command to do that is as follows:



```
$ sudo apt-get update
$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
```

I'm sure most of you will enjoy the changes as it will free you from looking for updated package versions. However, if you would like to manually update your computer I will try to keep the Google Code webpage as up-to-date as possible.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## realzippy

Jason-Thanks again.
Now it works even on Karmic 64bit perfectly!!

----------


## juliansuddaby

Perfect, works great!

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I am very happy to hear people are having better success installing SopCast Player. If anyone has any problems at all please let me know and I will help them get everything figured out. If you are having issues, chances are someone else is as well.

Also, I want to give the users a voice in what they want to see next in SopCast Player. Everything is on the table: bug fixes, enhancements, a complete overhaul, whatever you want, it is up to you, the user. Please just leave a message of what you would like to see improved and at the end of next weekend I will have a pretty good idea of what the most important priorities for SopCast player will be. I will use this to create a road map for a 1.0 release of SopCast Player that I will be sure to share with everyone. I believe this program has become successful only through collaboration, from users and translators to people who have volunteered their time and skills. I truly appreciate everyone's efforts and I want to continue this approach to make this the best product it can be.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I am pleased to announce that I have added support for Hardy in my PPA. I ask that someone verify everything is working correctly.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

All,

Sorry but I made a mistake in the packaging of sp-auth that resulted in the client software never exiting which resulted in continued bandwidth usage until the computer was restarted. The issue has been fixed and verified in Hardy and Karmic (99% sure it will work on all, but if anyone has problems let me know). Make sure to do a:



```
$ sudo apt-get update
$ sudo apt-get upgrade
```

The former command will guarantee you fetch the newest file list from my ppa and the latter will actually perform the upgrade. Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you for your continued support.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> All,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that I have added support for Hardy in my PPA. I ask that someone verify everything is working correctly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


All,

I can verify that Hardy is now 100% supported. As part of the support the local version of VLC must be upgraded. This will require no action as an updated version of VLC for Hardy is also included in my PPA (version 0.9.9a). If you want your VLC to remain stock I regret to say you will be unable to use SopCast Player.

Cheers,
Jason

P.S. The VLC package is courtesy of Christoph Korn, packages were directly copied from his PPA to my own.

----------


## mocha

Feature requests:

-  Ability to record channels from guide AND any external sop links pasted in by the user.

-  Ability to schedule the recording start/stop times.

Thanks.

----------


## flyguy97

> Feature requests:
> 
> -  Ability to record channels from guide AND any external sop links pasted in by the user.
> 
> -  Ability to schedule the recording start/stop times.
> 
> Thanks.


It looks like this might be the number one request. It is close between this and firefox integration.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## Canto39

The Key ID doesnt work for me, what is it?

----------


## flyguy97

> The Key ID doesnt work for me, what is it?


If your asking about the pgp key for my PPA do the following:



```
sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
```

Thank you for pointing this out, I will add these instructions to my Google Code How-to page.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## shajip88

dude u rock. i was about to install windows because of this sopcast  prob but u made me to remain with ubunutu. thanks a lot

----------


## flyguy97

> dude u rock. i was about to install windows because of this sopcast  prob but u made me to remain with ubunutu. thanks a lot


That is one of the best compliments I have received from this program. I'm glad you'll remain with us. Happy sopcasting!

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## gwilkins82

Jason,

I seem to have the some what common problem of the connecting/retrying channel loop for all channels..even the one you listed a while back in the thread for generally always working.  Pretty sure one in particular I am trying is up and running.  Any ideas?  Also, is there a new default for the channel guide?

Thanks a lot!

on a side note, what would i need to do to get vlc to serve as the player?  seems to be what people do based on this thread.

----------


## chaopoch

I install sopcast-player by adding the PPA to the sources.list, but it is always connecting/retrying, and no channel is available to watch.

BTW, I notice that the /usr/share/sp-auth is blank, if this directory is useless, why is it packed in the package?

----------


## chaopoch

As you can see in the screenshots, I can watch HuNan TV in gsopcast, but can not in sopcast-player.

gsopcast.jpg
sopcast-player.jpg

----------


## flyguy97

> I install sopcast-player by adding the PPA to the sources.list, but it is always connecting/retrying, and no channel is available to watch.
> 
> BTW, I notice that the /usr/share/sp-auth is blank, if this directory is useless, why is it packed in the package?


I know I need to clean up the sp-auth package a bit, sorry for the slop.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> As you can see in the screenshots, I can watch HuNan TV in gsopcast, but can not in sopcast-player.
> 
> gsopcast.jpg
> sopcast-player.jpg


I can't explain why it is not working for you. I tried Hunan TV and everything loaded very quickly. Are you able to reach other channels?

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## TheFlamingBush

Top work Jason....awesome mate!!!!

just a quick question though jason, when opening direct links from firefox, how do i get firefox to recognize the (sop) protocol?

----------


## flyguy97

> Top work Jason....awesome mate!!!!
> 
> just a quick question though jason, when opening direct links from firefox, how do i get firefox to recognize the (sop) protocol?


For an overview of how to do this manually go to the bottom of http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-pla...i/Installation. The good news on this is over the weekend I found out how to do this automatically during installation, I just have to re-package and put a new release. I hope to get an update out soon. Thank you for using SopCast Player.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

All,

SopCast Player 0.3.3 has been released. Changes are as follows:

- Usability enhancement patch by Benjamin Klüglein
- Sop links automatically handled by browsers

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## chaopoch

> I can't explain why it is not working for you. I tried Hunan TV and everything loaded very quickly. Are you able to reach other channels?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


That is really weird, I completely remove the sopcast-player and all the dependencies, then install the new version 0.3.3, but the problem persists, no channel is available, it is always connecting and retrying, what happens?

PS: gsopcast still works normally.

----------


## flyguy97

> That is really weird, I completely remove the sopcast-player and all the dependencies, then install the new version 0.3.3, but the problem persists, no channel is available, it is always connecting and retrying, what happens?
> 
> PS: gsopcast still works normally.


Try opening sopcast-player from the command line and then open a channel. If there are errors they should show up here.

----------


## chaopoch

> Try opening sopcast-player from the command line and then open a channel. If there are errors they should show up here.


Here is the screenshot for your reference.

sopcast-player.jpg

----------


## chaopoch

Here is the screenshot of opening gsopcast from the command line.

gsopcast.jpg

----------


## flyguy97

> Here is the screenshot for your reference.
> 
> sopcast-player.jpg


Are you able to watch any channels?

----------


## chaopoch

> Are you able to watch any channels?


No, I can not watch any channel with Sopcast Player.

----------


## elmariachi

I'm on Karmic 64 and I have the same outcome as "chaopoch", I did the following steps:


```
sudo apt-get remove sopcast-player
sudo apt-get remove sp-auth
```

Installed the PPA and then:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
```

Still didn't work ("Connecting, Retrying"), so I tried to upgrade:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

Still doesn't work ("Connecting, Retrying").

Let me know if you need any more information. And thanks for your work!

Mike

----------


## codenamenikky

I just wanted to say thank you and its a gr8 job

----------


## flyguy97

> I'm on Karmic 64 and I have the same outcome as "chaopoch", I did the following steps:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove sopcast-player
> sudo apt-get remove sp-auth
> ```
> 
> Installed the PPA and then:
> ...


This is for both you and chaopoch. Please try the following command to remove sp-auth and sopcast-player:



```
$ sudo aptitude purge sopcast-player
$ sudo aptitude purge sp-auth
$ sudo aptitude clean
```

I'm thinking it may be related to previous versions of sp-auth and sopcast-player. The purge completely removes the package and related files from your system (its a bit more thorough than just a standard remove command). The clean command removes all cached packages retrieved from your package manager (old packages you already have installed).

After you do that perform the following:


```
$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
```

This will ensure you get a fresh copy of the packages. Let me know how it goes.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## chaopoch

> This is for both you and chaopoch. Please try the following command to remove sp-auth and sopcast-player:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ sudo aptitude purge sopcast-player
> $ sudo aptitude purge sp-auth
> $ sudo aptitude clean
> ```
> ...



Nothing changes, the problem persists.

----------


## flyguy97

> Nothing changes, the problem persists.


From the command line type:


```
$ sp-sc sop://211.152.36.38:3912/6022 8901 8902 > test.txt
```

Let it run for a while (about two minutes) and then do a ctrl+c in the terminal to stop the program. Attach the resulting text file (test.txt).

I have to be honest I have no idea of what is going on. I also run Karmic 64 and haven't experienced any issues. Don't worry though, we'll get it figured out.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## chaopoch

> from the command line type:
> 
> 
> ```
> $ sp-sc sop://211.152.36.38:3912/6022 8901 8902 > test.txt
> ```
> 
> let it run for a while (about two minutes) and then do a ctrl+c in the terminal to stop the program. Attach the resulting text file (test.txt).
> 
> ...


test.txt.tar.bz2

----------


## flyguy97

> The Key ID doesnt work for me, what is it?


That is HunanTV, now try:


```
$ sp-sc sop://211.152.36.38:3912/6022 8901 8902 > test.txt
```

And post your results.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

Disregard previous. Go to edit -> preferences -> Channel Guide and change the Channel Guide URL to http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml, refresh and then try some of the channels.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## HuaiDan

Works great, but would it be possible to post a comprehensive guide?

----------


## flyguy97

> Works great, but would it be possible to post a comprehensive guide?


What kind of information would you be looking for in the guide?

----------


## flyguy97

> test.txt.tar.bz2


Now in SopCast Player select File -> Open and type in the same sop address as you used on the command line (sop://211.152.36.38:3912/6022). Let me know if it works for you.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## Yunus Emre

Here is the good news: I've started Turkish translation.  :Smile:

----------


## flyguy97

> Here is the good news: I've started Turkish translation.


Excellent, I will release a new version whenever you are completed.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## chaopoch

> Now in SopCast Player select File -> Open and type in the same sop address as you used on the command line (sop://211.152.36.38:3912/6022). Let me know if it works for you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


Yes, it works by typing the address in File -> Open, but it still does not work while opening it in the channel guide, why?

Screenshot-sop:--211.152.36.38:3912-6022 - SopCast Player.png

----------


## flyguy97

> Yes, it works by typing the address in File -> Open, but it still does not work while opening it in the channel guide, why?
> 
> Screenshot-sop:--211.152.36.38:3912-6022 - SopCast Player.png


To answer that I need to know a couple of things. What country do you live in and what localization are you using for your user profile?

----------


## chaopoch

> To answer that I need to know a couple of things. What country do you live in and what localization are you using for your user profile?


1. I live in Taiwan

2. localization? are you talking about "locale'? if you are, the Locale is "zh_TW.UTF-8".

3. Sopcast Player worked perfectly in Ubuntu 9.04 (VLC 1.0.1), I upgraded the whole system to 9.10 (VLC 1.0.2), and then Sopcast player never works normally, first problem was dual windows, but I can opened all the channels, now the dual windows problem is fixed, but no channel is available to watch.

4. Why don't use MPlayer as the default player? and why can not MPlayer integrate into the Sopcast Player interface?

----------


## flyguy97

> 1. I live in Taiwan
> 
> 2. localization? are you talking about "locale'? if you are, the Locale is "zh_TW.UTF-8".
> 
> 3. Sopcast Player worked perfectly in Ubuntu 9.04 (VLC 1.0.1), I upgraded the whole system to 9.10 (VLC 1.0.2), and then Sopcast player never works normally, first problem was dual windows, but I can opened all the channels, now the dual windows problem is fixed, but no channel is available to watch.
> 
> 4. Why don't use MPlayer as the default player? and why can not MPlayer integrate into the Sopcast Player interface?


I tried to use MPlayer but there were serious issues with the sound and video becoming out of sync. VLC is able to remain in sync for a majority of the time and even when it does occasionally experience an out of sync condition it will self-correct.

The issue with the channel guide is that since you are using the zh_TW locale SopCast Player defaults to using http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml as the channel guide instead of http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml. Please change the channel guide url in Edit -> Preferences, refresh the channel guide, and let me know if that fixes your issues.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## chaopoch

> I tried to use MPlayer but there were serious issues with the sound and video becoming out of sync. VLC is able to remain in sync for a majority of the time and even when it does occasionally experience an out of sync condition it will self-correct.
> 
> The issue with the channel guide is that since you are using the zh_TW locale SopCast Player defaults to using http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml as the channel guide instead of http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml. Please change the channel guide url in Edit -> Preferences, refresh the channel guide, and let me know if that fixes your issues.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


I test some channels, but only HuNan TV (sop://211.152.36.38:3912/6022) can be watched, the rest are always "connecting".

Sopcast Player.jpg

----------


## flyguy97

> I test some channels, but only HuNan TV (sop://211.152.36.38:3912/6022) can be watched, the rest are always "connecting".
> 
> Sopcast Player.jpg


What is the current URL for your channel guide?

----------


## JacobK

When I try to install the .deb for sp-auth 3.0.1 on ubuntu 9.10 it says: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5". Can someone explain what the problem is?

----------


## flyguy97

> When I try to install the .deb for sp-auth 3.0.1 on ubuntu 9.10 it says: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5". Can someone explain what the problem is?


It is best to install my ppa to handle depenecies automatically. See the instructions at http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-pla...i/Installation. Let me know if you have any troubles.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## JacobK

I'm not a hardcore ubuntu-user, can you give a step-by-step explanation what I should with the commands? thanks for the help!

----------


## flyguy97

> I'm not a hardcore ubuntu-user, can you give a step-by-step explanation what I should with the commands? thanks for the help!


I would be happy to help. The first thing you need to know is that anytime you see the dollar sign ($) at the beginning of a line this usually means that whatever follows should be executed with a terminal window. To get to a terminal go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal. You may at times see the pound symbol (#) this indicates the following commands should also be executed at the terminal but as the root user. There is a command that will make you the root user just for one command and that is sudo. Whatever command following the pound can also be executed by using sudo. For example



```
# lspci
```

and



```
$ sudo lspci
```

are equivalent commands

With that said, any command performed as the root user should be carefully scrutinized prior to execution.

The two commands to execute to add my ppa are:



```
$ echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu `lsb_release -cs` main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
$ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
```

The first line adds my ppa to your software sources file and the second command adds my ppa key to your software sources keyring.

The only thing left to do now is install my software, this can be done by executing the following command:



```
$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
```

Note: When typing commands into the terminal be sure not to include the opening # or $ as these are just indicators of account access to be used during execution.

Good luck and please let me know if you need any additional assistance.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## JacobK

Awesome! It works! You give more than enough information actually, I knew all the stuff about terminal and sudo already, but for some reason the installation didn't work before.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## flyguy97

> Awesome! It works! You give more than enough information actually, I knew all the stuff about terminal and sudo already, but for some reason the installation didn't work before.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


No problem, glad to help. Thank you for your interest in SopCast Player.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## chaopoch

> What is the current URL for your channel guide?



As you mentioned,

http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml

----------


## c-m

I added your ppa and i'm getting the following error:

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheu...86/Packages.gz  404  Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.

----------


## flyguy97

> I added your ppa and i'm getting the following error:
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheu...86/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
> 
> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.


c-m,

Nice to see a fellow Norfolker in here. What distribution are you using?

----------


## c-m

I used to use 9.04 but and had this all working perfectly.

I recently moved to fresh install of Linux Mint 9.10

----------


## flyguy97

> I used to use 9.04 but and had this all working perfectly.
> 
> I recently moved to fresh install of Linux Mint 9.10


The command you ran is for Ubuntu only, remove the line you added in /etc/apt/sources.list and run the following from a command line:



```
echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
```

This is assuming you are using the latest version of mint.

Be sure to do a sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install sopcast-player.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## c-m

The latest version of mint (mint 8) is based on Karmic not Jaunty.

I followed your command but it complains that ap-auth is missing. 




```
carl@desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies.
  sopcast-player: Depends: sp-auth (>= 3.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages
carl@desktop ~ $
```

I have manually downloaded sp-auth but that can't install as it complains i don't have  ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5

----------


## flyguy97

> The latest version of mint (mint 8) is based on Karmic not Jaunty.
> 
> I followed your command but it complains that ap-auth is missing. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> carl@desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
> ...



Try to do a apt-get remove --purge sp-auth then retry apt-get install sopcast-player.

----------


## c-m

Same result unfortunately.

I tried to find ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5 in synaptic but they aren't there.

My apt list is as follows:



```

deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ helena main upstream import
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ karmic partner
deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free


deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
```

----------


## flyguy97

> Same result unfortunately.
> 
> I tried to find ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5 in synaptic but they aren't there.
> 
> My apt list is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


If your mint distribution is based on Karmic then replace the part of my ppa line that reads jaunty with karmic. ia-libs32 no longer includes lib32stdc++5 in Karmic, my ppa provides this package. Let me know how it works for you.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## c-m

Works perfectly. Thanks.

----------


## flyguy97

> Works perfectly. Thanks.


No problem. Happy sopcsating!!

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## mantorpcity

Thanks for this app, got it working just in time to see my Spurs lose to Man U. Anyone know a command to get it to use vlc as the external player?

----------


## flyguy97

> Thanks for this app, got it working just in time to see my Spurs lose to Man U. Anyone know a command to get it to use vlc as the external player?


I didn't write in anything special to handle an external player from the command line. However, if you launch it from the command line it should retain its previous configuration. In other words, configure for external player before trying to use from command line.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## rattatti

I had been using this great app for some time without any problems, but recently I have been having some problems. The thing is when I start a channel it does not seem to buffer enough to be watchable and I get these errors.


```
swScaler: Palette is not supported as output pixel format
[0xb5a009e0] swscale scale error: could not init SwScaler and/or allocate memory
[0x8e89ea8] pulse audio output: No. of Audio Channels: 2
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/VLCWidget.py", line 33, in handle_embed
    self.player.set_xwindow(self.window.xid)
AttributeError: 'MediaControl' object has no attribute 'set_xwindow'
[0x8d5a5b0] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late, increasing pts_delay to 1200 ms
[0x8d5a5b0] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
[0x8d5a5b0] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late, increasing pts_delay to 1802 ms
[0x8d5a5b0] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
```

I am running Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, but I have another machine with 9.04 that runs sopcast-player without any problems.

Any ideas what I can do to get rid of the errors?

Thanks

----------


## flyguy97

> Thanks for this app, got it working just in time to see my Spurs lose to Man U. Anyone know a command to get it to use vlc as the external player?


mantorpcity,

I apologize, it looks like I may have misread your post. The command to get vlc working is just vlc. You don't have to worry about adding the stream location, that is taken care of for you. If you want other options you can just add them in as command line switches. The following are some examples:

VLC with no switches


```
vlc
```

VLC always on top of other windows


```
vlc --video-on-top
```

VLC starting in fullscreen


```
vlc --fulscreen
```

With enough experimenting you should be able to get VLC to behave the way you would like, I'm pretty sure it is even possible to setup recording through the command-line switches. If you come up with some interesting uses please post. Thank you and happy sopcasting.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## elmariachi

Hi Jason,

Thanks for your work on this - it seems to be working after doing all the purging and one extra step: clicking the Channel Refresh arrow next to the Sopcast Player Channel Guide.

For your information, like Chaopoch, I'm also in Taiwan.

Mike

----------


## flyguy97

> Hi Jason,
> 
> Thanks for your work on this - it seems to be working after doing all the purging and one extra step: clicking the Channel Refresh arrow next to the Sopcast Player Channel Guide.
> 
> For your information, like Chaopoch, I'm also in Taiwan.
> 
> Mike


Glad to hear you got this working. Through some of these issues I was able to find a better understanding of Taiwan's political standing with China, very interesting! An unanticipated but welcome result of the open source community!

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## misGnomer

I had a working configuration of Sopcast and VLC ( 0.9.8 ) on Hardy 8.04 LTS, but seeing that you had put updated versions of both on your PPA I thought I'd give it a go.

Unfortunately the Hardy package of VLC 0.9.9 (which is borrowed from Christoph Korn's PPA) seems to have a quarrel with itself, ending up with broken packages.


Short version:



```
E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvlccore0_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libvlccore.so.0', which is also in package libvlc0
E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvlc2_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libvlc.so.2', which is also in package libvlc0
```


Long version:



```
Unpacking libvlccore0 (from .../libvlccore0_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libvlccore0_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb (--unpack):
 trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libvlccore.so.0', which is also in package libvlc0
Unpacking libvlc2 (from .../libvlc2_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libvlc2_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb (--unpack):
 trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libvlc.so.2', which is also in package libvlc0
Selecting previously deselected package libvlccore-dev.
Unpacking libvlccore-dev (from .../libvlccore-dev_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libvlc-dev.
Unpacking libvlc-dev (from .../libvlc-dev_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package sp-auth.
Unpacking sp-auth (from .../sp-auth_3.2.6~ppa1~hardy8_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package sopcast-player.
Unpacking sopcast-player (from .../sopcast-player_0.3.3~ppa1~hardy3_i386.deb) ...
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/libvlccore0_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb
 /var/cache/apt/archives/libvlc2_0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libvlccore-dev:
 libvlccore-dev depends on libvlccore0 (= 0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5); however:
  Package libvlccore0 is not installed.
dpkg: error processing libvlccore-dev (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Setting up sp-auth (3.2.6~ppa1~hardy8) ...
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of vlc-nox:
 vlc-nox depends on libvlc2 (>= 0.9.1); however:
  Package libvlc2 is not installed.
 vlc-nox depends on libvlccore0 (>= 0.9.1); however:
  Package libvlccore0 is not installed.
dpkg: error processing vlc-nox (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libvlc-dev:
 libvlc-dev depends on libvlc2 (= 0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5); however:
  Package libvlc2 is not installed.
 libvlc-dev depends on libvlccore-dev; however:
  Package libvlccore-dev is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing libvlc-dev (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of vlc:
 vlc depends on libvlccore0 (>= 0.9.1); however:
  Package libvlccore0 is not installed.
 vlc depends on vlc-nox (= 0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy5); however:
  Package vlc-nox is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing vlc (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of sopcast-player:
 sopcast-player depends on libvlc-dev; however:
  Package libvlc-dev is not configured yet.
 sopcast-player depends on vlc (>= 0.9.4); however:
  Package vlc is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing sopcast-player (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
```


In fact despite broken packages I could still run VLC 0.9.9 (as a temporary test), but sopcast-player failed to start altogether.



```
$ sopcast-player 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 38, in <module>
    import vlc
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/vlc.py", line 46, in <module>
    dll=ctypes.CDLL('libvlc.so')
  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/ctypes/__init__.py", line 348, in __init__
    self._handle = _dlopen(self._name, mode)
OSError: libvlc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
$
```

Apparently I've been naughty so no Sopcast for me over the holidays.   :Whistle:

----------


## hullpaul

thank you, thank you thank you, couldnt get it to work no matter what i tried (tho i only switched to linux a week ago) but this loaded straight away and just in time for this weekends football, which has just been cancelled ffs!

----------


## flyguy97

> thank you, thank you thank you, couldnt get it to work no matter what i tried (tho i only switched to linux a week ago) but this loaded straight away and just in time for this weekends football, which has just been cancelled ffs!


hullpaul,

Glad to hear it worked out for your and welcome to the Linux community.

Warm Regards,
Jason

----------


## psablo

Great App!
I was skeptical at first due to the third party repository but, what the heck I'll trust you.

----------


## flyguy97

> Great App!
> I was skeptical at first due to the third party repository but, what the heck I'll trust you.


psablo,

Glad to have you on board, I hope you like the app. Let me know if you have any troubles or any suggestions on how to improve SopCast Player.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## nicknefarious

> I tried to use MPlayer but there were serious issues with the sound and video becoming out of sync. VLC is able to remain in sync for a majority of the time and even when it does occasionally experience an out of sync condition it will self-correct.
> 
> The issue with the channel guide is that since you are using the zh_TW locale SopCast Player defaults to using http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml as the channel guide instead of http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml. Please change the channel guide url in Edit -> Preferences, refresh the channel guide, and let me know if that fixes your issues.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


I too am in China... (Taiwan is or isnt' a part of China - not my argument).

I installed Sopcast and had the problem that said the Channel server was down and changed from the http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml to the http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml and channels seem to be working. I did have a problem when I tried to change to another channel the python package started eating up 100% of one of my processors I had to force quit it. Also I have two screens opening with the feed presented on both of them. How do I fix this? Or do I just need to read further?

Cheers,

Nick

----------


## flyguy97

Nick,

Did you install from my PPA. It sounds like your running an older version of SopCast Player. See the instructions at [http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-pla.../Installation] for detailed instructions on how to ensure your running the latest version of SopCast Player. Please let me know if this works for you.

Warm regards,
Jason




> I too am in China... (Taiwan is or isnt' a part of China - not my argument).
> 
> I installed Sopcast and had the problem that said the Channel server was down and changed from the http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml to the http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml and channels seem to be working. I did have a problem when I tried to change to another channel the python package started eating up 100% of one of my processors I had to force quit it. Also I have two screens opening with the feed presented on both of them. How do I fix this? Or do I just need to read further?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nick

----------


## nicknefarious

> Nick,
> 
> Did you install from my PPA. It sounds like your running an older version of SopCast Player. See the instructions at [http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-pla.../Installation] for detailed instructions on how to ensure your running the latest version of SopCast Player. Please let me know if this works for you.
> 
> Warm regards,
> Jason


Hi Jason,

You were right. When I ran the update this morning your PPA kicked in and wanted to download and install your newer packages and this caused a conflict with the existing packages. I uninstalled and removed all. Reloaded and then reinstalled sopcast-player and sp-auth all from your PPA. Now the channel guide appears, it is able to update the channel database but most of the channels do not load. They are forever connecting. 

I was able to open this - http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml in my browser (unable to surf to the default channel server) and retrieve a channel from it and use cut and paste it in the 'open' function of sopcast's menu and it worked - but I fear the same as chaopoch. I am unable to open them through the channel guide. One of the Chinese channels opened through the guide initially - but it took a LONG time - maybe 5 minutes and I think (sorry I am not sure) it was while I still had the default channel server url in.

Update: Just got National Geographic Page to load by finding the url in the browser page (as above) and cutting and pasting across. It still took 2 or 3 minutes though. It seems I cannot reconnect (added note - connected after 8 minutes) to this channel by clicking on the channel in the channel guide. So two questions... What is the problem with the channel guide? Is it normal for channels to take that long to connect? I used to use sopcast in XP also here in China and it was quick and quality. How can I fix this? Sorry I know that was three...

Cheers,

Nick

PS - Sorry I should have said that your new packages removed the two screen problem. The only problem I seem to have now is this channel loading time.

----------


## flyguy97

Go to Edit -> Preferences -> Channel Guide. Enter the address you stated that is working correctly, http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml, into the Channel Guide URL text box. Refresh and please let me know how that works for you.

Warm regards,
Jason




> Hi Jason,
> 
> You were right. When I ran the update this morning your PPA kicked in and wanted to download and install your newer packages and this caused a conflict with the existing packages. I uninstalled and removed all. Reloaded and then reinstalled sopcast-player and sp-auth all from your PPA. Now the channel guide appears, it is able to update the channel database but most of the channels do not load. They are forever connecting. 
> 
> I was able to open this - http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml in my browser (unable to surf to the default channel server) and retrieve a channel from it and use cut and paste it in the 'open' function of sopcast's menu and it worked - but I fear the same as chaopoch. I am unable to open them through the channel guide. One of the Chinese channels opened through the guide initially - but it took a LONG time - maybe 5 minutes and I think (sorry I am not sure) it was while I still had the default channel server url in.
> 
> Update: Just got National Geographic Page to load by finding the url in the browser page (as above) and cutting and pasting across. It still took 2 or 3 minutes though. It seems I cannot reconnect (added note - connected after 8 minutes) to this channel by clicking on the channel in the channel guide. So two questions... What is the problem with the channel guide? Is it normal for channels to take that long to connect? I used to use sopcast in XP also here in China and it was quick and quality. How can I fix this? Sorry I know that was three...
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

----------


## nicknefarious

> Go to Edit -> Preferences -> Channel Guide. Enter the address you stated that is working correctly, http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml, into the Channel Guide URL text box. Refresh and please let me know how that works for you.
> 
> Warm regards,
> Jason


Again apologies... I should have been more specific. I have already done this as per your previous instructions to Chaopoch and others.

The problem exists still. Even other sop links take forever or don't load at all.

Should I be able to open this in sopcast? - sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/77551 - I can't. Most of the others take a LONG time or don't open (most never open - just always connecting then retrying). Either through direct entry of the sop url or through the channel guide.

Cheers for your quick reply help too...

Nick

----------


## max69

Works a treat!!! Thanks a lot!!!!

----------


## Banhammer

Just got this set up and works great. Can't thank you enough for making this happen.

----------


## flyguy97

max69, Banhammer,

I am glad you both enjoy the application. Please let me know if you see anything that can be improved.

Warm Regards,
Jason

----------


## Taman

Hi all. I've the same problem like Chaopoch too. I try every method you suggest but it still connect/retry.

when i try to run sopcast-player in terminal and wait for a long time. I got this message in terminal

----------


## Canto39

I couldnt get this to work until I set it to play through VLC and it worked perfectly! Thanks for this.

----------


## mercier

first of all, thanks jason for your hard work. sopcast on linux was the last thing that kept me from fully switching from windows  :Wink: 

i use your app on linuxmint 8, works as a charm. i do have one issue that bugs me - i am unable to change aspect ratio on streams i watch, either through mplayer, or external player - in my case vlc.

can you, or anyone else, help me solve this?

(i went through vlc --help files and terminal commands, but couldn't find a solution)

Thanks in advance

M.

----------


## flyguy97

Mercier,

I am glad to hear that you are having a positive experience with Linux, I am very excited that SopCast Player helped influence your decision to switch.

About your question addressing aspect ratio. I never really considered if that is possible. The stream itself is only offered in one format but it is conceivable to use vlc or mplayer to crop the video into an aspect ratio of your choice. I've included a link that details how to change the default fullscreen aspect ratio in vlc. I will also look into adding a setting that will allow the user to choose a standard aspect ratio. No promises on when I will be able to release an update though. Things at work are a bit busy right now.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725160

Warm Regards,
Jason




> first of all, thanks jason for your hard work. sopcast on linux was the last thing that kept me from fully switching from windows 
> 
> i use your app on linuxmint 8, works as a charm. i do have one issue that bugs me - i am unable to change aspect ratio on streams i watch, either through mplayer, or external player - in my case vlc.
> 
> can you, or anyone else, help me solve this?
> 
> (i went through vlc --help files and terminal commands, but couldn't find a solution)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

All,

I really appreciate all the warm remarks about this program. In my role as the main programmer of SopCast Player I often hear kind words about my efforts which I truly appreciate. However, my contribution to this project is just a small part of the community effort that has driven its development. Currently this program has been translated into 34 languages. People have contributed code, ideas, bug submissions and artwork to make this program what it is today. The success of this project is a direct reflection on the quality of the individuals that I have been blessed to work with. I sincerely thank everyone that has contributed to this project.

Warmest Regards,
Jason

----------


## mockingbird

I'm having a problem when I use this app, and it seems to happen with certain channels...

When I connect to them I lose my system audio and even restarting alsa doesn't restore the sound -- I have to reboot.

It's probably VLC's fault.  I'm having to use a lenny-backport version because Lenny is horribly outdated.

----------


## flyguy97

> I'm having a problem when I use this app, and it seems to happen with certain channels...
> 
> When I connect to them I lose my system audio and even restarting alsa doesn't restore the sound -- I have to reboot.
> 
> It's probably VLC's fault.  I'm having to use a lenny-backport version because Lenny is horribly outdated.


mockingbird,

You are the second user to report this issue. I believe it is a codec issue. It concerns me however that you stated you are loosing you system audio. Please clarify if you are unable to hear audio with SopCast Player or if it bringing down the audio for your whole system. Assuming it is a codec issue it will be a fairly simple fix if you are using the launchpad ppa for SopCast Player. I will just include whatever codec as a prereq for SopCast Player. If you are not using the ppa you will have to check the google code site for updates. I will be sure to keep everyone posted on the status of this bug.

Warm Regards,
Jason

----------


## mockingbird

Thanks for the response.  I am losing all system audio, as I indicated that I tried to restart ALSA when this happened but to no avail.

I'm pretty sure it's related to the old version ov VLC I am using (0.9.9).  I am stuck with it at the current moment because that's the only thing available from the Lenny backports.

----------


## flyguy97

> Thanks for the response.  I am losing all system audio, as I indicated that I tried to restart ALSA when this happened but to no avail.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's related to the old version ov VLC I am using (0.9.9).  I am stuck with it at the current moment because that's the only thing available from the Lenny backports.


I will see if it is possible to port over a newer version of vlc. Please give me the weekend.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## hissyfut

is something needed here?

$ sopcast-player 
<code>
(sopcast-player.py :Smile: : libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file '/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/../ui/SopCastClientMissing.glade'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 1781, in <module>
    pySop.main()
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 508, in main
    self.show_missing_sopcast_client_dialog()		
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 527, in show_missing_sopcast_client_dialog
    tree = gtk.glade.XML(gladefile, "sopcast-client-missing-dialog")
RuntimeError: could not create GladeXML object </code>

----------


## mockingbird

> I will see if it is possible to port over a newer version of vlc. Please give me the weekend.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


Hi Jason,

Did you have any luck with this?

Thanks

----------


## thongkh

> mockingbird,
> 
> You are the second user to report this issue. I believe it is a codec issue. It concerns me however that you stated you are loosing you system audio. Please clarify if you are unable to hear audio with SopCast Player or if it bringing down the audio for your whole system. Assuming it is a codec issue it will be a fairly simple fix if you are using the launchpad ppa for SopCast Player. I will just include whatever codec as a prereq for SopCast Player. If you are not using the ppa you will have to check the google code site for updates. I will be sure to keep everyone posted on the status of this bug.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Jason


help, i lost my SopCast player audio, i using SopCast Player 0.3.3 in my Ubuntu 9.10, i have launchpad ppa for SopCast Player, and i just check the update, but i still lost my SopCast Player audio... please help...  :Sad: 
btw, i only cant hear audio frm SopCast Player, others audio frm others programe works fine.

*** update ***
i just did my update again today, i dont know what did i updated, but my SopCast Player now have audio... everythings works great now!!!... thankz bro  :Wink:

----------


## mockingbird

> Hi Jason,
> 
> Did you have any luck with this?
> 
> Thanks


Unlikely.  The newer VLCs have dependencies that just won't fly with older versions of Debian.  I will need Squeeze if I want to run anything past the early 1.x versions.

I answered my own question it seems  :Very Happy:

----------


## mercier

> Mercier,
> 
> I am glad to hear that you are having a positive experience with Linux, I am very excited that SopCast Player helped influence your decision to switch.
> 
> About your question addressing aspect ratio. I never really considered if that is possible. The stream itself is only offered in one format but it is conceivable to use vlc or mplayer to crop the video into an aspect ratio of your choice. I've included a link that details how to change the default fullscreen aspect ratio in vlc. I will also look into adding a setting that will allow the user to choose a standard aspect ratio. No promises on when I will be able to release an update though. Things at work are a bit busy right now.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725160
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Jason


well, never mind. i have vlc in settings as a separate player and it does open as vlc-proper, with all the options, including change of aspect ratio.

good work, jason.

----------


## c-m

I'm back struggling with this again. Had to reinstall Mint (based and karmic) 

I have added the repository to my sources.list

I ran apt-get update but it returned:



```
W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 932062C9CD30EE56
```

So I tried installing the key (whatever that is)



```
 sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
gpg: requesting key CD30EE56 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: keyserver timed out
gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
```

----------


## clive littlewood

Hi

Has anyone managed to get sopcast player installed in Lucid ???

If so how (I just get strings of missing dependences)

Thanks in hope

Clive

PS.  Fantastic player Jason thanks for your efforts.

PS.PS.  Have sorted out by using the Lucid PPA and installing from synaptic.   THANKS

----------


## afrodeity

This looks like a conflict with the new VLC 1.1



```
sopcast-player
[0x97b73c8] main libvlc error: No modules were found, refusing to start. Check that you properly gave a module path with --plugin-path.
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 1780, in <module>
    pySop = pySopCast()
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 368, in __init__
    self.vlc = VLCWidget.VLCWidget(*p)
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/VLCWidget.py", line 28, in __init__
    self.player=instance.mediacontrol_new_from_instance()
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'mediacontrol_new_from_instance'
```

Not sure exactly how to do this:

sopcast-player --plugin-path ~/.local/share/vlc/lua/extensions/
Segmentation fault

sopcast-player --plugin-path
Usage: sopcast-player [SOP_ADDRESS] [IN-BOUND_PORT OUT-BOUND_PORT]

----------


## Rabcnesbit

Ok, completely new to Linux, and using Ubuntu 9.10. 
  I have downloaded this software - Sopcast player 0.3.3 (complete file name is sopcast-player-0.3.3-1mdv2010.0.i586.rpm) from http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/, so I hope I have downloaded the right one. I followed the installation instructions, first installing the PPA and then the Sopcast player (didnt install the Medibuntu repositories at this stage), using the command lines as instructed. Managed to figure out that these command lines go in the Terminal.  Like I stated before, I am completely new to Linux (have been using windows like most), so this is all still Greek to me. Everything seemed to have gone fine in the terminal window, and I subsequently exited/closed the window. Now, I cant figure out where this installed Sopcast player is, or how to launch it? Any advice please.

  Many thanks

----------


## clive littlewood

Hi

If you have added the PPA for your ubuntu version then the sopcast player should appear in synaptic.

Or from terminal sudo apt-get install sopcast-player

This will also install VLC as the built in player.

I would make sure medibuntu repos are added to your sources.

You should not need the rpm file.

Hope this helps

Clive

----------


## Rabcnesbit

Thanks Clive,

Followed your suggestions (though not really sure what i was doing) but have managed to get it to start. Now let's go try and get some links working.  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------


## clive littlewood

Hi

To add a link just click file > open then copy paste the link into the box.

Glad your up and running.

By adding the PPA you will now get any updates automatically through update manager.

Clive

----------


## afrodeity

man sopcast-player
No manual entry for sopcast-player
See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.

----------


## afrodeity

Tried removing sopcast-player and sp-auth and reinstalling but no luck. Sigh.

----------


## afrodeity

I've downgraded sopcast because it was working with an earlier version

now I get this error


```
 File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 37, in <module>
    import vlc
ImportError: libvlc.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

searching for libvlc.so.2 produces nothing.

searching for libvlc, I have libvlc.so.5 in /usr/lib
and libvlc.so.5.0.0 also in /usr/lib

Should I make a symbolic link, and how?
and

----------


## philipos

hey, following your instructions i got the following;

philipos@philipos:~$ echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu `lsb_release -cs` main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
philipos@philipos:~$ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
gpg: requesting key CD30EE56 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key CD30EE56: public key "Launchpad PPA for flyguy97" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
philipos@philipos:~$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package sopcast-player
philipos@philipos:~$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package sopcast-player

any idea what's gone wrong here?

----------


## joanmunoz

Hi!

I have the latest version of Sopcast and VLC through the repos (http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu karmic main), but I can't manage to launch the VLC window as external player. What is it supposed I have to do? I've put 'vlc.desktop' in the external player option of the Preferences menu, but got no results.

Any help?

Thanks!

Joan

Linux joan-laptop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux

----------


## flyguy97

After adding repositories you must do a:


```
$ sudo apt-get update
```

This will pull all the latest package information from the PPA, until this step is completed apt doesn't know about the packages contained in the ppa.

Cheers,
Jason




> hey, following your instructions i got the following;
> 
> philipos@philipos:~$ echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu `lsb_release -cs` main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
> philipos@philipos:~$ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CD30EE56
> gpg: requesting key CD30EE56 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
> gpg: key CD30EE56: public key "Launchpad PPA for flyguy97" imported
> gpg: Total number processed: 1
> ...

----------


## flyguy97

What distribution of linux are you running?




> Ok, completely new to Linux, and using Ubuntu 9.10. 
>   I have downloaded this software - Sopcast player 0.3.3 (complete file name is sopcast-player-0.3.3-1mdv2010.0.i586.rpm) from http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/, so I hope I have downloaded the right one. I followed the installation instructions, first installing the PPA and then the Sopcast player (didnt install the Medibuntu repositories at this stage), using the command lines as instructed. Managed to figure out that these command lines go in the Terminal.  Like I stated before, I am completely new to Linux (have been using windows like most), so this is all still Greek to me. Everything seemed to have gone fine in the terminal window, and I subsequently exited/closed the window. Now, I cant figure out where this installed Sopcast player is, or how to launch it? Any advice please.
> 
>   Many thanks

----------


## oobuntoo

I'm having problem trying to associate sop protocol with sopcast-player in Firefox 3.6.3. I can run sopcast-player by itself just fine on Lucid 10.04. I've already added the following via "about**:config":

string name: network.protocol-handler.app.sop
string value: sopcast-player


When I tried to open a sopcast link, I get this message from Firefox:

"Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (sop) isn't associated with any program."

Firefox didn't give me dialog box where I can choose application like it used to.

----------


## afrodeity

Nobody seems to be helping me with my sopcast problem.

So now I found a qt version. I have an early version which can't download the channel guide, running.

I am therefore trying to compile the latest release

I have installed the Qt3-dev files

but get this error:



```
make
g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DALSA -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I. -I/usr/include/qt3 -I.moc/ -o .obj/channel.o channel.cpp
g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DALSA -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I. -I/usr/include/qt3 -I.moc/ -o .obj/config.o config.cpp
g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DALSA -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I. -I/usr/include/qt3 -I.moc/ -o .obj/playfork.o playfork.cpp
playfork.cpp: In member function ‘void PlayFork::onPlayerExit()’:
playfork.cpp:117: warning: suggest explicit braces to avoid ambiguous ‘else’
g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DALSA -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I. -I/usr/include/qt3 -I.moc/ -o .obj/loadsave.o loadsave.cpp
loadsave.cpp: In member function ‘void LoadSave::saveopenstate()’:
loadsave.cpp:130: warning: ignoring return value of ‘ssize_t write(int, const void*, size_t)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DALSA -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I. -I/usr/include/qt3 -I.moc/ -o .obj/main.o main.cpp
main.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:
main.cpp:47: error: ‘srand’ was not declared in this scope
make: *** [.obj/main.o] Error 1
```

----------


## flyguy97

> Nobody seems to be helping me with my sopcast problem.
> 
> So now I found a qt version. I have an early version which can't download the channel guide, running.
> 
> I am therefore trying to compile the latest release
> 
> I have installed the Qt3-dev files
> 
> but get this error:
> ...


I would be happy to help you with your SopCast Player issues. What version of Ubuntu are you running and what is the output at the terminal when you run sopcast-player?

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> I'm having problem trying to associate sop protocol with sopcast-player in Firefox 3.6.3. I can run sopcast-player by itself just fine on Lucid 10.04. I've already added the following via "about**:config":
> 
> string name: network.protocol-handler.app.sop
> string value: sopcast-player
> 
> 
> When I tried to open a sopcast link, I get this message from Firefox:
> 
> "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (sop) isn't associated with any program."
> ...



Please try to uninstall sopcast-player then re-install from the command line. Please post the output.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## afrodeity

> I would be happy to help you with your SopCast Player issues. What version of Ubuntu are you running and what is the output at the terminal when you run sopcast-player?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason




```
$ sopcast-player
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 1780, in <module>
    pySop = pySopCast()
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 368, in __init__
    self.vlc = VLCWidget.VLCWidget(*p)
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/VLCWidget.py", line 28, in __init__
    self.player=instance.mediacontrol_new_from_instance()
AttributeError: 'Instance' object has no attribute 'mediacontrol_new_from_instance'
```

This is for the GTK sopcast player, I think it has something to do with VLC 1.1 which has slightly different architecture than earlier VLC. 
First time this happened I got a message about the plugin path. Not sure how to fix it.

----------


## flyguy97

> ```
> $ sopcast-player
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>   File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 1780, in <module>
>     pySop = pySopCast()
>   File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 368, in __init__
>     self.vlc = VLCWidget.VLCWidget(*p)
>   File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/VLCWidget.py", line 28, in __init__
>     self.player=instance.mediacontrol_new_from_instance()
> ...


The problem is the python bindings (used to access vlc) has been updated for version 1.1.x. As of this moment I am unable to figure out how to gracefully deal with two different versions of the bindings (the newest version will only work with vlc 1.1.x while the older bindings are required for anything prior). Be assured that I am working to fix this issue. Would you like to assist me in the troubleshooting?

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

All,

The python bindings are currently being updated for vlc 1.1.x. An change in the underlying data structures have forced the bindings team to retool the bindings. The team is currently waiting on the vlc API to stabilise before a release is issued. Sorry for any inconvenience. I will be sure to update SopCast Player as soon as the new bindings are released.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## flyguy97

> I'm having problem trying to associate sop protocol with sopcast-player in Firefox 3.6.3. I can run sopcast-player by itself just fine on Lucid 10.04. I've already added the following via "about**:config":
> 
> string name: network.protocol-handler.app.sop
> string value: sopcast-player
> 
> 
> When I tried to open a sopcast link, I get this message from Firefox:
> 
> "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (sop) isn't associated with any program."
> ...


Did you install from my ppa?

----------


## frokki

> Did you install from my ppa?


I did, and instead of opening a channel, it goes to that endless Connecting -> Retrying channel -loop.
What should I do next/instead?

----------


## oobuntoo

> Please try to uninstall sopcast-player then re-install from the command line. Please post the output.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


Yes, I installed it from the PPA. I reinstalled and it still doesn't work. Here's the output from reinstall:



```
kwan@sexbomb:~$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
[sudo] password for kwan: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  gconf2 lib32stdc++5 libass4 libavc1394-0 libcddb2 libdca0 libdvbpsi5 libebml0 liblua5.1-0 libmatroska0 libnotify1 libraw1394-11
  libsdl-image1.2 libsexy2 libshout3 libstartup-notification0 libtar libupnp3 libvlc-dev libvlc2 libvlccore-dev libvlccore2
  libwnck-common libwnck22 libxcb-atom1 libxcb-aux0 libxcb-event1 libxcb-keysyms1 libxres1 notification-daemon sp-auth vlc vlc-data
  vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse
Suggested packages:
  gconf-defaults-service libraw1394-doc python-gnome2 mozilla-plugin-vlc videolan-doc
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  gconf2 lib32stdc++5 libass4 libavc1394-0 libcddb2 libdca0 libdvbpsi5 libebml0 liblua5.1-0 libmatroska0 libnotify1 libraw1394-11
  libsdl-image1.2 libsexy2 libshout3 libstartup-notification0 libtar libupnp3 libvlc-dev libvlc2 libvlccore-dev libvlccore2
  libwnck-common libwnck22 libxcb-atom1 libxcb-aux0 libxcb-event1 libxcb-keysyms1 libxres1 notification-daemon sopcast-player sp-auth
  vlc vlc-data vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse
0 upgraded, 36 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 14.5MB/14.7MB of archives.
After this operation, 47.8MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main gconf2 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 [62.0kB]
Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main lib32stdc++5 3.3.6~ppa~lucid2 [182kB]
Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libcddb2 1.3.2-0ubuntu1 [51.5kB]
Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libdvbpsi5 0.1.6-1 [35.2kB]
Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libebml0 0.7.7-3.1 [64.2kB]
Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main liblua5.1-0 5.1.4-5 [89.5kB]
Get:7 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libmatroska0 0.8.1-1.1 [206kB]
Get:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main sp-auth 3.2.6~ppa1~lucid7 [345kB]
Get:9 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libnotify1 0.4.5-1ubuntu3 [21.9kB]
Get:10 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libraw1394-11 2.0.4-1ubuntu2 [45.5kB]
Get:11 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libsdl-image1.2 1.2.10-1 [34.2kB]
Get:12 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libsexy2 0.1.11-2build2 [35.1kB]
Get:13 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libshout3 2.2.2-5ubuntu1 [40.2kB]
Get:14 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libxcb-atom1 0.3.6-1build1 [10.3kB]
Get:15 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libxcb-aux0 0.3.6-1build1 [8,962B]
Get:16 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libxcb-event1 0.3.6-1build1 [9,608B]
Get:17 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libstartup-notification0 0.10-1build1 [20.0kB]
Get:18 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libtar 1.2.11-6 [21.6kB]
Get:19 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe vlc-data 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 [7,128kB]
Get:20 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libvlccore2 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 [400kB]                                           
Get:21 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libvlc2 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 [52.5kB]                                              
Get:22 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libvlccore-dev 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 [582kB]                                        
Get:23 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libvlc-dev 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 [76.3kB]                                           
Get:24 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libwnck-common 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 [19.8kB]                                        
Get:25 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libxres1 2:1.0.4-1 [11.5kB]                                                      
Get:26 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libwnck22 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 [120kB]                                              
Get:27 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main notification-daemon 0.4.0-2ubuntu2 [61.3kB]                                      
Get:28 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libass4 0.9.9-0ubuntu1 [55.8kB]                                              
Get:29 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libavc1394-0 0.5.3-1build4 [22.9kB]                                              
Get:30 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libdca0 0.0.5-3 [109kB]                                                      
Get:31 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libupnp3 1:1.6.6-4 [106kB]                                                   
Get:32 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe vlc-nox 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 [2,811kB]                                             
Get:33 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libxcb-keysyms1 0.3.6-1build1 [8,390B]                                           
Get:34 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe vlc 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 [1,622kB]                                                 
Get:35 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe vlc-plugin-pulse 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 [7,194B]                                     
Fetched 14.5MB in 22s (656kB/s)                                                                                                         
Extracting templates from packages: 100%
Selecting previously deselected package lib32stdc++5.
(Reading database ... 133634 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking lib32stdc++5 (from .../lib32stdc++5_3.3.6~ppa~lucid2_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package gconf2.
Unpacking gconf2 (from .../gconf2_2.28.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libcddb2.
Unpacking libcddb2 (from .../libcddb2_1.3.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libdvbpsi5.
Unpacking libdvbpsi5 (from .../libdvbpsi5_0.1.6-1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libebml0.
Unpacking libebml0 (from .../libebml0_0.7.7-3.1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package liblua5.1-0.
Unpacking liblua5.1-0 (from .../liblua5.1-0_5.1.4-5_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libmatroska0.
Unpacking libmatroska0 (from .../libmatroska0_0.8.1-1.1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libnotify1.
Unpacking libnotify1 (from .../libnotify1_0.4.5-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libraw1394-11.
Unpacking libraw1394-11 (from .../libraw1394-11_2.0.4-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsdl-image1.2.
Unpacking libsdl-image1.2 (from .../libsdl-image1.2_1.2.10-1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libsexy2.
Unpacking libsexy2 (from .../libsexy2_0.1.11-2build2_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libshout3.
Unpacking libshout3 (from .../libshout3_2.2.2-5ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxcb-atom1.
Unpacking libxcb-atom1 (from .../libxcb-atom1_0.3.6-1build1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxcb-aux0.
Unpacking libxcb-aux0 (from .../libxcb-aux0_0.3.6-1build1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxcb-event1.
Unpacking libxcb-event1 (from .../libxcb-event1_0.3.6-1build1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libstartup-notification0.
Unpacking libstartup-notification0 (from .../libstartup-notification0_0.10-1build1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libtar.
Unpacking libtar (from .../libtar_1.2.11-6_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package vlc-data.
Unpacking vlc-data (from .../vlc-data_1.0.5-2ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libvlccore2.
Unpacking libvlccore2 (from .../libvlccore2_1.0.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libvlc2.
Unpacking libvlc2 (from .../libvlc2_1.0.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libvlccore-dev.
Unpacking libvlccore-dev (from .../libvlccore-dev_1.0.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libvlc-dev.
Unpacking libvlc-dev (from .../libvlc-dev_1.0.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libwnck-common.
Unpacking libwnck-common (from .../libwnck-common_1%3a2.30.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxres1.
Unpacking libxres1 (from .../libxres1_2%3a1.0.4-1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libwnck22.
Unpacking libwnck22 (from .../libwnck22_1%3a2.30.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package notification-daemon.
Unpacking notification-daemon (from .../notification-daemon_0.4.0-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libass4.
Unpacking libass4 (from .../libass4_0.9.9-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libavc1394-0.
Unpacking libavc1394-0 (from .../libavc1394-0_0.5.3-1build4_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libdca0.
Unpacking libdca0 (from .../libdca0_0.0.5-3_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libupnp3.
Unpacking libupnp3 (from .../libupnp3_1%3a1.6.6-4_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package vlc-nox.
Unpacking vlc-nox (from .../vlc-nox_1.0.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package libxcb-keysyms1.
Unpacking libxcb-keysyms1 (from .../libxcb-keysyms1_0.3.6-1build1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package vlc.
Unpacking vlc (from .../vlc_1.0.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package vlc-plugin-pulse.
Unpacking vlc-plugin-pulse (from .../vlc-plugin-pulse_1.0.5-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package sp-auth.
Unpacking sp-auth (from .../sp-auth_3.2.6~ppa1~lucid7_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package sopcast-player.
Unpacking sopcast-player (from .../sopcast-player_0.4.0~ppa1~lucid4_amd64.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
Setting up lib32stdc++5 (3.3.6~ppa~lucid2) ...

Setting up gconf2 (2.28.1-0ubuntu1) ...
update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/gconftool-2 to provide /usr/bin/gconftool (gconftool) in auto mode.

Setting up libcddb2 (1.3.2-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libdvbpsi5 (0.1.6-1) ...

Setting up libebml0 (0.7.7-3.1) ...

Setting up liblua5.1-0 (5.1.4-5) ...

Setting up libmatroska0 (0.8.1-1.1) ...

Setting up libnotify1 (0.4.5-1ubuntu3) ...

Setting up libraw1394-11 (2.0.4-1ubuntu2) ...

Setting up libsdl-image1.2 (1.2.10-1) ...

Setting up libsexy2 (0.1.11-2build2) ...

Setting up libshout3 (2.2.2-5ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libxcb-atom1 (0.3.6-1build1) ...

Setting up libxcb-aux0 (0.3.6-1build1) ...

Setting up libxcb-event1 (0.3.6-1build1) ...

Setting up libstartup-notification0 (0.10-1build1) ...

Setting up libtar (1.2.11-6) ...

Setting up vlc-data (1.0.5-2ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libvlccore2 (1.0.5-2ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libvlc2 (1.0.5-2ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libvlccore-dev (1.0.5-2ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libvlc-dev (1.0.5-2ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libwnck-common (1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libxres1 (2:1.0.4-1) ...

Setting up libwnck22 (1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up notification-daemon (0.4.0-2ubuntu2) ...
notification-daemon: no process found

Setting up libass4 (0.9.9-0ubuntu1) ...

Setting up libavc1394-0 (0.5.3-1build4) ...

Setting up libdca0 (0.0.5-3) ...

Setting up libupnp3 (1:1.6.6-4) ...

Setting up vlc-nox (1.0.5-2ubuntu1) ...
Setting up libxcb-keysyms1 (0.3.6-1build1) ...

Setting up vlc (1.0.5-2ubuntu1) ...

Setting up vlc-plugin-pulse (1.0.5-2ubuntu1) ...
Setting up sp-auth (3.2.6~ppa1~lucid7) ...
Setting up sopcast-player (0.4.0~ppa1~lucid4) ...
Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
kwan@sexbomb:~$
```

----------


## flyguy97

> Yes, I installed it from the PPA. I reinstalled and it still doesn't work. Here's the output from reinstall:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> kwan@sexbomb:~$ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
> [sudo] password for kwan: 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> ...


It sounds like something may have happened to gconf. gconf is where associations are kept. Try deleting your gconf (this WILL erase all user settings for current programs) and then through synaptic choose to fully remove sopcast-player and then reinstall. I have the same setup (10.04 with FF 3.6.3) and mine worked out of the box. Let me know how this works for you.

Regards,
Jason

----------


## afrodeity

> The problem is the python bindings (used to access vlc) has been updated for version 1.1.x. As of this moment I am unable to figure out how to gracefully deal with two different versions of the bindings (the newest version will only work with vlc 1.1.x while the older bindings are required for anything prior). Be assured that I am working to fix this issue. Would you like to assist me in the troubleshooting?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason


Aha, the python bindings. Perhaps Sopcast needs to be branched for the post-VLC-1.1x expansion?

Thanks Jason, I can assist as much as possible. Tell me what you need me to do. I am a bit of a novice as far as python is concerned, your app rocks (when it works).

 :Wink:

----------


## oobuntoo

> It sounds like something may have happened to gconf. gconf is where associations are kept. Try deleting your gconf (this WILL erase all user settings for current programs) and then through synaptic choose to fully remove sopcast-player and then reinstall. I have the same setup (10.04 with FF 3.6.3) and mine worked out of the box. Let me know how this works for you.
> 
> Regards,
> Jason


I'm using KDE (Kubuntu) and my .gconf folder is empty. Maybe this is the reason, but it worked before under 9.10.

----------


## zordo

Having trouble installing sp-auth. Synaptic tells me that its dependant  on   libstdc++5 , and that is unistallable for me(i have libstdc++6). Im running 10.04.

----------


## howefield

> Having trouble installing sp-auth.


Have you added the PPA for Lucid ?

----------


## zordo

> Have you added the PPA for Lucid ?


Well the sp-auth  package's latest version in synaptic is   3.2.6~ppa~lucid7.
I used these instructions.

im missing   lib32stdc++5.
Is it a different ppa for lucid?
Synaptic shows   LP-PPA-jason-scheunemann/lucid   as one source.

----------


## howefield

I manually added the following to Synaptic, not sure sure if would make a difference but sopcast-player installed for me perfectly with all it's dependancies.




```
http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
```

----------


## greenjumper

I got this error when trying to install on Lucid:




> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
>   sopcast-player: Depends: sp-auth (>= 3.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
> E: Broken packages


Anyone got any ideas?

----------


## 135798642

here http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i38...dc++5/download
then install sp-auth,sopcast-player ...  :Smile:

----------


## greenjumper

> here http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i38...dc++5/download
> then install sp-auth,sopcast-player ...


Thank you very much! That worked a treat!

----------


## beegary

> Thank you very much! That worked a treat!


+1 thank you very much.My life is incomplete without sopcast!!!!

----------


## afrodeity

I installed sopcast on my laptop which has a fresh lucid install, its working but no channels 

This link doesn't seem to download anything http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml

are there any other channel guide links for sopplayer?

----------


## afrodeity

Wondering if there is an update-alternatives or zero-install solution to having more than one VLC version on my desktop system. :Smile: 

http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/91

http://0install.net/injector-using.html

----------


## joanmunoz

Hi!

I'm trying to open an external player (VLC-Desktop), but nothing happens when the buffer is full and it is supposed the image would be displayed. Any help on this issue?

My specs:

Linux joan-laptop 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
Sopcast Player 0.4.0
VLC 1.0.6 Goldeneye

Thx!!

Joan

----------


## Bo Rosén

> Try deleting your gconf (this WILL erase all user settings for current programs) and then through synaptic choose to fully remove sopcast-player and then reinstall.


I have the same problem with links in firefox not starting sopcast-player. I installed it via the repos.

When it didn't work (it works from the Gnome Menu) I tried purging sopcast-player, renaming .gconf and reinstalling. 
No luck.
I'm on a (relatively) clean Lucid install.

----------


## SolitaryMan1941

I'm having a specific issue with the SopCast Player. One channel in particular does not have sound, thought the video is great. All of the other channels I can get up and running have both sound and video. I've run this specific channel (NDSportsTalk) on a computer with Windows 7 64-bit and it has sound and video so I know the problem is on my end. My HTPC runs Ubuntu Lucid 32-bit (the only OS installed at this time) and I'd prefer to watch TV in the living room. Any ideas?

If I need to reinstall my OS as Lucid 64-bit I can. My system has enough power to upgrade.

----------


## matzi11a

I was having problem with sop://whatever not working in firefox 3.6 on 10.04 (it was a dist-upgrade from 9.10 fwiw), sopcast-player working fine from menu and cmd line.

editing firefox about**:config does not work anymore!!

this solved my issue:
gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/command "/usr/bin/sopcast-player %s"
gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/needs_terminal false
gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/enabled true

ref: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php...4371;topicseen


regards. :Guitar:

----------


## Bo Rosén

> gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/command "/usr/bin/sopcast-player %s"
> gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/needs_terminal false
> gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/enabled true


Brilliant! Works a treat, thanks.

----------


## Operan

> I was having problem with sop://whatever not working in firefox 3.6 on 10.04 (it was a dist-upgrade from 9.10 fwiw), sopcast-player working fine from menu and cmd line.
> 
> editing firefox about**:config does not work anymore!!
> 
> this solved my issue:
> gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/command "/usr/bin/sopcast-player %s"
> gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/needs_terminal false
> gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/enabled true
> 
> ...


It doesn't work in Kubuntu 10.04 !

----------


## tipdrinker

Hi I have linux mint 9 installed. I tried to install the deb package and got this error message...

Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5

how do i sort it out. Was hoping to watch the ireland paraguay match this evening on it. :Sad:

----------


## tsubaki

THX! works grate

----------


## tipdrinker

had a little more progress but still stuck. Heres what the terminal threw up for me!

kevin@kevin-desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  sopcast-player: Depends: sp-auth (>= 3.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages

*So i tried this:*

kevin@kevin-desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install sp-auth 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  sp-auth: Depends: libstdc++5 but it is not installable
E: Broken packages

*And tried this*

kevin@kevin-desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate
kevin@kevin-desktop ~ $

----------


## suli8

hi 
i have the sopcast player that stopped working, and i need your help
it worked good before ... i dont know wts the problem now
when i run it nothing happens..
so i ran it from the terminal and thats what i get


suliman@suliman-laptop:~$ sopcast-player
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 1783, in  <module>
    pySop = pySopCast()
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 371, in  __init__
    self.vlc = VLCWidget.VLCWidget(*p)
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/VLCWidget.py", line 28, in  __init__
    self.player=instance.mediacontrol_new_from_instanc  e()
AttributeError: 'Instance' object has no attribute  'mediacontrol_new_from_instance'
suliman@suliman-laptop:~$

----------


## suli8

i'm sorry i missed the post several pages ago!
i dont remember upgrading the vlc though.... but its in fact 1.1.0 rc the luggage

is there a way to go back to previous version of vlc and get sopcast working?
or i must wait until the update?

thx

----------


## suli8

ok, i disabled the 3rd party ppa for vlc
reinstalled the 1.0.6 version
reinstalled sopcast

and problem solved!!
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## afrodeity

If you like me and have VLC 1.1.0 rc The Luggage (It keeps getting installed, and haven't figured out from which third party ppa) then try these:

http://code.google.com/p/gsopcast/ 
GTK version of sopcast, has no problem with VLC

http://code.google.com/p/qsopcast/  \
QT version of sopcast, has no problem with VLC

Both are a little outdated, it appears there has been more development in the main sopcast-player in this topic.

Both have difficulty with downloading the menu, but you can manually choose.

http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml
http://www.sopcast.cn/gchlxml 
http://channel.sopcast.com/gchlxml

The only channels which I can watch with my384kb line are the mobile ones. Wish there were a lot more. Please think of those in the third world with low-bandwidth.

Also English subtitles for some of the Chinese Channels would be excellent. Wondering if there is a way to get the subtitles from opensubtitle.org or somewhere else and watch live? Probably wishful thinking.

This is a great project, wish it would update the python bindings so that no VLC conflicts.

 :Smile:

----------


## ginobe

Tipdrinker. i'm a total noob when it comes to linux but i think i found your solution as i had the same problem as you did when installing sopcast-player. it appears that the libstdc++ package is not included in the ubuntu repositories so you have to download it and install it manually. http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-18_i386.deb 
once installed, open terminal and run.
sudo apt-get install sopcast-player sp-auth

this worked for me. hope it helps. enjoy.  :Smile:

----------


## serpfra

Hi 
I have SopCast Player 0.4.0 on Ubuntu 10.04 and is working great.
But I'd like to know how can I remove some Bookmarks?
Please help.
T Y

----------


## Zunhs

Hi,

I have Linux Helena and got the following problem when running 
"sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sopcast-player"

Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net helena/main Packages                              
Get:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages [1,384B]                   
Hit http://packages.linuxmint.com helena/upstream Packages
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net helena/main Packages                              
  404  Not Found
Hit http://packages.linuxmint.com helena/import Packages                       
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net helena/main Packages                              
  404  Not Found
Fetched 75.1kB in 0s (116kB/s)
W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jcfp/ppa/ub...64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheu...64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.


Is it because it is 64 bit os or have I done something else wrong? I can watch a sopcast stream in Firefox if I run "./sp-sc-auth sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6001 3908 8908 > /dev/null &" in my sp-auth folder and then open http://localhost:8908/tv.asf in Firefox.

Regards
~ Z


Edit: Suddenly "sudo apt-get install sopcast-player" worked. I think the second part (after &&) was aborted because of the above error.

sudo apt-get install sopcast-player
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
sopcast-player is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 252 not upgraded.

The gui works now and it looks great. =)


2nd edit:

I also got Firefox to open sop-links after finding this guide:
http://maketecheasier.com/install-so...ntu/2010/06/10

network.protocol-handler.expose-all    <  needed to be toggled to False to ask location of sopcast-player the first time
Set location to /usr/bin/sopcast-player after you click a sop-link
Then toggle back the value in network.protocol-handler.expose-all to True

Now sopcast-player opens up a new player everytime I click a sop-link. *smiles happily*

----------


## DeanoCYM

Thanks for the great work on this project, I didn't miss an Arsenal game all of last season  :Smile: 

Any plans to put up a new package for maverick?

Using the Lucid files in maverick doesn't work, something about a conflict with a package called ai32-libs?

----------


## vagrale13

Same problem with post #413 in _Maverick beta_
Here the output


```
:~$ sopcast-player
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 1783, in <module>
    pySop = pySopCast()
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 371, in __init__
    self.vlc = VLCWidget.VLCWidget(*p)
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/VLCWidget.py", line 28, in __init__
    self.player=instance.mediacontrol_new_from_instance()
AttributeError: 'Instance' object has no attribute 'mediacontrol_new_from_instance'
```

and _VLC media player 1.1.4 The Luggage_

----------


## ilabor

Hey I just released a fix for sopcast-player with VLC 1.1.4 installed

check http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-pla...etail?id=43#c5

-mike

----------


## vagrale13

> Hey I just released a fix for sopcast-player with VLC 1.1.4 installed
> 
> check http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-pla...etail?id=43#c5
> 
> -mike


Yes works fine in _Maverick beta. 
_Thanks_ 
_

----------


## wkhasintha

Both player and channel guide on the same window

----------


## clive littlewood

Hi Vagrale13

You have sopcast player working in maverick beta ??

Could you please tell me how you achieved this.

I have used the player in other releases but cannot seem to get this from any PPA.

Any help would be appreciated   :Very Happy: 

Clive

----------


## vagrale13

> Hi Vagrale13
> 
> You have sopcast player working in maverick beta ??
> 
> Could you please tell me how you achieved this.
> 
> I have used the player in other releases but cannot seem to get this from any PPA.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated  
> ...


Download and install the .deb packages 
sp-auth - 3.2.6~ppa1~lucid7 & sopcast-player - 0.4.0~ppa1~lucid4
from here: https://launchpad.net/~jason-scheunemann/+archive/ppa/+packages

Then download the .zip file *sopcast-player_vlc1.1x-fix.zip* 
from here http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-pla...etail?id=43#c6
extracted file - and two archives *vlc.py* & *VLCWidget.py*
replace them to the folder _/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib_
use command


```
sudo nautilus
```

or run these commands 


```
cd /path/to_the_extrack_folder/with_archives
sudo mv vlc.py /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib
sudo mv VLCWidget.py /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib
```

Then try to open *sopcast-player* from _menu_, and must be works!  :KDE Star: 

Then, if you want to play fullscreen go to sopcast-player menu - Edit - preferences - and use command *vlc*
like this


and after that, must be works in Maverick!  :Smile:

----------


## realzippy

ELLA vagrale13!

..things might have changed (?),but remember wracking whole filesystem once by running:
sudo dolphin instead of *gk*sudo dolphin.If in doubt use

gksudo nautilus

----------


## howefield

> ```
> sudo nautilus
> ```


Indeed, seems to work perfectly, however if you want to invoke nautilus with elevated rights use...



```
gksudo nautilus
```

----------


## clive littlewood

Hi Vagrale13

Thanks for the info.

When I try and run the sp=auth deb I get the following dependency error  " ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5 "

Do you know of a deb for this ???

Thanks

Clive

----------


## ilabor

hey clive,

STFW  :Wink: 
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/insta...er-040-in.html

----------


## vagrale13

> When I try and run the sp=auth deb I get the following dependency error  " ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5 "


Install *libstdc++5* from _synaptic_, and try to install sopcast-player again! 
If you want it for _.deb_ here http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libstdc++5
Then, i think must be work. 

*@ilabor*
I think these PPA doesn' t work with Maverick!  :Popcorn:

----------


## clive littlewood

Hi All

Thanks everyone for the help.

Everything now working OK    :Very Happy: 

What a fantastic forum this is.

Thanks again

Clive

----------


## clive littlewood

Whoops

Spoke too soon !!!!!

Now getting broken packages message in synaptic and the only way to get rid is to uninstall.

Have tried to do the complete install again but same result.

I think the problem is that I,m installing the lucid PPA on a Maverick system.

Will wait for the proper maverick PPA to arrive methinks.

I have sopcast player working on another box so that is not a problem.

Clive

----------


## max69

Works perfectly ! Thanks !!! (had to downgrade the ia32 libs for skype anyway)

----------


## 0N3

Works perfectly for me on Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10 x86_64 using VLC Media Player version 1.1.4 one tiny problem is it freezes every 5 seconds but only for bare fraction of a second otherwise working perfectly for me thanks for great software.

----------


## 0N3

I had to completely remove ia32 and lib32stdc++5 and install older versions and also theres a fix for VLC versions 1.0.0 and higher for this to work. I have all the files i needed to install this but dunno where I can upload them if anybody wanted them for 64bit.

----------


## wkhasintha

Gotta try this one.

----------


## realzippy

Hallo Jason,
may I ask if there will be a sopcast player for Maverick in your ppa?
Just asking cause I like to include it in my Maverick-post-install script;
no problem to install the lucid-debs manually.
Thank you again for your work!

----------


## Mdi3

error, sorry

----------


## Mdi3

Hi everybody,

I'm posting something on this topic because despite all my efforts, i still can't use Sopcast. 

I've been trying to install it for more than 3 months now. Over this period of time, i've done many MANY tutorials. I've uninstalled Sopcast player dozens of times, installed lot of stuff, but still can't get it to work. 

At the moment, i can actually launch Sopcast player. But it won't load any channels. Wether i use one of the "basic" channels there is in the software (like CCTV-5) or try some links i know are online, it doesn't give me anything. 

What i get is "Connecting", and "Trying the canal again" that's it (actually it's in spanish : "Conectando" and "Reintentando canal") 

At this point i just don't know what to do. Do i have a problem with my ports ? If so, how could i solve it ? 


I'll hope you'll be able to help me because after 3 months i'm starting to get lose definitely my hope. 

Thanks a ton !

----------


## realzippy

@Mdi3
...this used to happen to me back in the karmic days;after reinstalling all related packages and config files it worked-no idea what was causing this issue.
Or have you set "static" ports?

----------


## Mdi3

I haven't set static ports, no. 

To be honest , you pretty much crush me with your answer  :Razz:  , cause I feel like i have already done what you advise me to do , like 50 times  :Razz:  
So i was really hoping to have another answer lol. 

Couldn't something else be the problem ??

----------


## realzippy

If you start in terminal,any error output?
E.g.



```
sopcast-player sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6002
```

(which is soccer spain vs scotland,CCTV5,MET now 21.00-c.23.00)

----------


## akaAndrew

> What i get is "Connecting", and "Trying the canal again" that's it (actually it's in spanish : "Conectando" and "Reintentando canal")


Pretty much the same thing here; 'connecting', 'retrying'.... which ever channel I chose. Is there some firewall related issues or something? Ports on my router that ought be opened up? (Forgive me, I don't really understand these things!)

----------


## DeanoCYM

Adding the ppa and installing sopcast-player breaks apt for me (in maverick using the lucid .debs), I have to manually locate and rm the packages and the ppa  and 'apt-get -f install' to get my package manager working again. When I'm back at home I will do it again and post the errors here.

Rhys

----------


## realzippy

> Adding the ppa and installing sopcast-player breaks apt for me (in maverick using the lucid .debs), I have to manually locate and rm the packages and the ppa  and 'apt-get -f install' to get my package manager working again. When I'm back at home I will do it again and post the errors here.
> 
> Rhys


???adding the ppa in maverick should not break anything;here everything is fine (after changing "maverick" to "lucid" in software sources).
Need to add the libs as described in post # 422 to make sopcast work.

----------


## nadavbbu

That's the messege that I've got when I tried to install Sopcast in Ubuntu 10.10 through the teminal:
"Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheu...rce/Sources.gz 404 Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheu...86/Packages.gz 404 Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramrober...rce/Sources.gz 404 Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramrober...86/Packages.gz 404 Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."

All help will be appreciated.

----------


## realzippy

> That's the messege that I've got when I tried to install Sopcast in Ubuntu 10.10 through the teminal:
> "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheu...rce/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheu...86/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramrober...rce/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramrober...86/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.
Open from panel
System/Administration/SoftwareSources/OtherSoftware
rightclick each jasonscheunemann line (2),hit "edit",
change "Distribution: maverick"
to "Distribution: lucid".
"reload" software sources.
After this install sopcast-player,do not forget fix (post #422),otherwise it will not start.

----------


## DeanoCYM

> ???adding the ppa in maverick should not break anything;here everything is fine (after changing "maverick" to "lucid" in software sources).
> Need to add the libs as described in post # 422 to make sopcast work.


Hi, thanks for the help. I tried again but I still have the same problem:


```
# cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jason-scheunemann-ppa-maverick.list 
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
#deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
```



```
# apt-get install -y sopcast-player
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  lib32stdc++5 sp-auth
The following NEW packages will be installed
  lib32stdc++5 sopcast-player sp-auth
0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
Need to get 182kB/709kB of archives.
After this operation, 3,232kB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main lib32stdc++5 amd64 3.3.6~ppa~lucid2 [182kB]
Fetched 182kB in 0s (239kB/s)       
(Reading database ... 156050 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking lib32stdc++5 (from .../lib32stdc++5_3.3.6~ppa~lucid2_amd64.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lib32stdc++5_3.3.6~ppa~lucid2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
 trying to overwrite '/usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5.0.7', which is also in package ia32-libs 20090808ubuntu9
dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
Selecting previously deselected package sp-auth.
Unpacking sp-auth (from .../sp-auth_3.2.6~ppa1~lucid7_amd64.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package sopcast-player.
Unpacking sopcast-player (from .../sopcast-player_0.4.0~ppa1~lucid4_amd64.deb) ...
Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
Processing triggers for python-gmenu ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.en_GB.utf8.cache...
Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Processing triggers for python-support ...
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/lib32stdc++5_3.3.6~ppa~lucid2_amd64.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

After this I can not use apt-get for anything without manually locating and removing the packages and the ppa.


```
root@emenius-desktop:/home/emenius# apt-get upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these.
The following packages have unmet dependencies.
 sp-auth : Depends: ia32-libs (< 2.7ubuntu17) but 20090808ubuntu9 is installed or
                    lib32stdc++5 but it is not installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
root@emenius-desktop:/home/emenius# apt-get upgrade -f
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Correcting dependencies... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed
  lib32stdc++5
The following packages have been kept back:
  nautilus
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
2 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 0B/182kB of archives.
After this operation, 844kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? 
(Reading database ... 156135 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking lib32stdc++5 (from .../lib32stdc++5_3.3.6~ppa~lucid2_amd64.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lib32stdc++5_3.3.6~ppa~lucid2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
 trying to overwrite '/usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5.0.7', which is also in package ia32-libs 20090808ubuntu9
dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/lib32stdc++5_3.3.6~ppa~lucid2_amd64.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

Any ideas what's going wrong here? Package was working fine in lucid for me, it's odd because It seems I'm the only one with this problem!

Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Rhys

----------


## realzippy

Probably you get the same error when installing the Libstcc before sopcast.,
but try it.
If same error,you could temporarily uninstall the ia32libs package to avoid the conflict...
I am not on a 64 bit machine in the moment,so I do not have the problem
and cannot reproduce your issue.

----------


## thruxton

Hey, I have just installed sopcast-player 0.4.1~ppa1~maverick2 but the default channel guide points to: http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml
Nothing happens when you try to load channels, is there a working channel guide somewhere else?

----------


## realzippy

Nah,it was temporarily down.happens sometimes...

----------


## c-m

Sopcast links are no longer working for me in firefox. I'm getting the unknown protocall.

----------


## howefield

Try entering the following commands in terminal.



```
gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/command "/usr/bin/sopcast-player %s"
```



```
gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/needs_terminal false
```



```
gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/sop/enabled true
```

----------


## c-m

That worked a treat thanks. I'd have never have known that.

----------


## wyth

> Hi 
> I have SopCast Player 0.4.0 on Ubuntu 10.04 and is working great.
> But I'd like to know how can I remove some Bookmarks?
> Please help.
> T Y


Don't know if you ever got the answer, but for anyone else, check in ~/.pySopCast. Your bookmarks are stored in the sqlite pySopCast.db database. To edit them, you'll need an application like SQLite Database Browser (in the repositories).

----------


## DarkTide

yesterday I contacted sopcast.com about that very subject. They said  they would be happy to add SopCast Player to the downloads page. I  assume it will happen sometime soon. I will definitely keep everyone  updated. Now if I could just get a Linux mag to review the player...

----------


## Bo Rosén

I'm playing around with Natty, a clean install except for my old /home. I installed sopcast-player from the ferramroberto repository and the program runs fine when started on its own. But links won't work in Firefox, I get the 'sop protocol not associated with any program' message.

Not sure how much Natty differs from Maverick here, but the gconf settings seem fine.
Command points to /usr/bin/sopcast-player %s (I tried "%s" too)
Enabled and 'needs terminal' disabled.

In Firefox I have 'network.protocol-handler.app.sop customised* string sopcast-player'

*Or words to that effect, it's in Swedish.

Any ideas?

Solved it: In Firefox, I needed to go to Edit --> Options --> Programs and add the path to sopcast-player manually for the 'sop' entry. It was set to 'always ask' but since it didn't do that...  :Smile:

----------


## flyguy97

Version 0.6.0 is out on my google code page http://sopcast-player.googlecode.com. Several bug fixes including fixes for fullscreen and hidden controls mode. Let me know if you are having any issues.

Please Note: I have submitted a build request for version 0.6.0 through my PPA, however the build servers are extremely backed up because of Natty. It may be until the 5th of May until the update is available through my ppa. Sorry for the inconvenience. Please give it a try and tell me what you think.

Cheers,
Jason

----------


## tsx2424

It's great app and work great.I using external player as mplayer as it is very stable.but mplayer does not show the url such as "http://127.0.0.1:37099/tv.asf" 

How can I see these url in mplayer? 
Sopplayer showing url When I select channel.but disappear in few second.

----------


## his221

Hi!

For those of your unable to open the sop links automatically from chrome or firefox in Ubuntu Natty, you have to change the file /usr/share/applications/sopcast-player.desktop with the following text:


```
[Desktop Entry]
Version=1.0
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=SopCast Player
GenericName=Internet Television
Comment=GUI front-end to SopCast
TryExec=sopcast-player
Exec=sopcast-player %U
Icon=sopcast-player
Terminal=false
Type=Application
Categories=GNOME;AudioVideo;P2P;Video;TV;GTK;
StartupNotify=true
MimeType=video/x-ms-wmv;x-scheme-handler/sop;
```

Once done, you just have to run: 

```
sudo update-desktop-database
```

 and without restarting Ubuntu, the sop links work.

The modifications I did where based on this article: How to configure chrome to open magnet url's with deluge?
I would be nice if the changes where submitted to the code ppa directly.

----------


## vall

Hi,

I tried installing sopcast player 0.7.2 on Fedora 15 64bit. When I run it I get:

/usr/bin/sopcast-player: line 2: 13709 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) /usr/bin/python /usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py $@

with Python 2.7.  When I run it with python2.5 it seems to run but I miss some libraries, which I don't know how to install:

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 22, in <module>
    import gobject
ImportError: No module named gobject

I need help to get it working with the default python2.7.

If I run the commandp-line client like that it works fine:

sp-sc sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/106491 3908 8908 > /dev/null &
 mplayer http://localhost:8908/tv.asf

----------


## lf28

Hi,

I have just installed the sopcast player  from the PPA in Ubuntu 11.04. The installation finishes without any  problem. But the player cannot be launched at all. When I open it from  utility, nothing happens. Then I launch it from terminal, it gives the  following error messages:

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 790, in <module>
    pySop.main()
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 152, in main
    self.populate_channel_treeview(chinese)        
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 332, in populate_channel_treeview
    channel_group_iter = self.channel_treeview_model.append(None, self.prepare_row_for_channel_treeview_model(channe  l_group))
TypeError: value is of wrong type for this column

Have tried remove and reinstall, no luck. Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## B70

Hello,

I would be happy if you could help me.

I use Ubuntu 11.10 and I installed SopCast Player. After a while, the program refused to start. I use 2ClickUpdate and it seems that the application has replaced the program with Ferramosca's version. I uninstalled the program and I installed Ferramosca's program. After a while, even this program has not started. I uninstalled and reinstalled, alternatively, both programs, but none could be started. I do not know what could be done in this situation.

----------


## wiresquire

Any chance of adding support for Precise Pangolin to the repository?  :Wink:

----------


## wiresquire

I tried manually adding the oneiric packages to Precise (after ensuring that the dependencies were installed),and I get a segmentation fault  :Sad: 

Does anyone have any info on how to get sopcast going on Precise Pangolin 64 bit?

----------


## wiresquire

Well, to answer my own question - kind of...

a) You can install the latest windows Sopcast player under wine.

b) The problem with the ubuntu/linux sopcast player appears to be in the sopcast-player package. You can actually still use sp-sc from the sp-auth package, and manually run mplayer/VLC to view the stream. 
This seemed to be working fine for me during a short test  :Very Happy: 
So, to summarise what I did:
*install ia32-libs, vlc, libvlc-dev
*download and install sp-auth package from repository. Note that I downloaded the oneiric ocelot AMD64 bit package for my 64 bit Precise install.
*run sp-sc, eg
sp-sc sop://broker.sopcast.com:1234/5678 3908 8908 > /dev/null
*open up vlc and select Media/Open Network Stream, and enter http://localhost:8908/tv.asf

Enjoy your sopcast stream

----------


## c-m

How do we install in Ubuntu 12.04 64bit?

Thanks

----------


## InSearchOf

The PPA has recently been updated for 12.04 (https://launchpad.net/~jason-scheunemann/+archive/ppa), so it's possible to install using apt-get... but when I start the player after installation i get this error:



```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 32, in <module>
    from fork import ForkSOP
  File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/fork.py", line 28, in <module>
    class Fork(gobject.GObject):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/__init__.py", line 60, in __init__
    cls._type_register(cls.__dict__)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/__init__.py", line 115, in _type_register
    type_register(cls, namespace.get('__gtype_name__'))
OverflowError: signed integer is greater than maximum (while registering property 'pid' for GType 'fork+Fork')
```

Any help?
System: Precise 12.04 64bit

----------


## freedmax

> The PPA has recently been updated for 12.04 (https://launchpad.net/~jason-scheunemann/+archive/ppa), so it's possible to install using apt-get... but when I start the player after installation i get this error:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>   File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 32, in <module>
>     from fork import ForkSOP
>   File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/fork.py", line 28, in <module>
> ...


The same output for me.

----------


## tobson

I had the same problem but solved by installing sopcast from _ppa:ferramroberto/sopcast_. After installastion I got an segmetation fault but inserting only a # on the first position of the line _import vlc_1_0_x_ in _/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/VLCWidget.py_ solved this issue and Sopcast is now working fine.

----------


## InSearchOf

Kind of working with tobson's workaround. Thanks  :Smile: 
Segmentation fault is still happening from time to time when opening channels. I do though suspect that it only happens when trying to open dead sop-links, but do not know how to confirm this at this point.

----------


## tobson

today there was an update in the ppa i'm using (_ppa:ferramroberto/sopcast_) and and it is still working!  :Smile:  Don't know what was wrong with other one (_ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa_) although there were know the same versions. But havent tried the other one again.

----------


## flyguy97

> today there was an update in the ppa i'm using (_ppa:ferramroberto/sopcast_) and and it is still working!  Don't know what was wrong with other one (_ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa_) although there were know the same versions. But havent tried the other one again.


I can tell you my ppa is working (ppa:Jason-Scheunemann/ppa). The fix was to finally drop support for pre 1.1.0 versions of sopcast. If you have any further issues please post a support ticket at my google code page and I will fix it as soon as possible.

Warmest regards,
Jason

----------


## tobson

> I can tell you my ppa is working (ppa:Jason-Scheunemann/ppa). The fix was to finally drop support for pre 1.1.0 versions of sopcast. If you have any further issues please post a support ticket at my google code page and I will fix it as soon as possible.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Jason


Sorry if this came across wrong. I can tell you that i'm using your ppa awhile now for installing sopcast (also right now) anad mostly without any problems. Thank you it. Just wanted only give an alternative if someone needs a quick sollution.

regards
tobson

----------


## toaksie

Is there any way to configure the buffer.  I have used sopcast in Windows and have no issue with the buffer but on Ubuntu 12.04 sopcast-player only manages to reach 30% buffer and freezes every few seconds

----------


## flyguy97

> Is there any way to configure the buffer.  I have used sopcast in Windows and have no issue with the buffer but on Ubuntu 12.04 sopcast-player only manages to reach 30% buffer and freezes every few seconds


I'm not sure what you mean by configure the buffer. Could you please explain??

Regards,
Jason

----------


## sakamoto

i installed the sopcast player but the refreshing of the sopcast player channel guide constantly results in 'server down'.

any workaround or is the server really down? do i have to install python 2.5? thank you

FYI: ubuntu 10.04 with vlc 1.1.13 installed

edit: i did some additional verification, if i open the available sopcast sources in firefox i always receive an xml parsing error





> XML Parsing Error: reference to invalid character number
> Location: http://www.sopcast.com/chlist.xml
> Line Number 144, Column 11:Phone: 359/886-701-316</description></channel><channel id="130701" type="0" btype="0" language="en"><name en="Khutba Juma" cn="">MTA</name><status>2</status><region en="Canada" cn="加拿大">CA</region><class en="Education" cn="教育类">8</class><user_count>1</user_count><sn>4120</sn><visit_count>12</visit_count><start_from>Sun, 20 May 2012 13:29:43 GMT</start_from><stream_type>wmv</stream_type><kbps>1563</kbps><qs>58</qs><qc>79</qc><sop_address><item>sop://218.106.52.252:3912/130701</item></sop_address><description cn="">Description:Khutba Juma
> ----------^





http://www.sopcast.com/chlist.xml
http://www.sopcast.com/gchlxml
http://www.sopcast.cn/chlist.xml
http://www.sopcast.cn/gchlxml
http://www.sopcast.org/chlist.xml
http://www.sopcast.org/gchlxml

----------


## sakamoto

nevermind - something was apparently broken with those sources but fixed in the meantime. very nice app  :Very Happy:  thank you

----------


## gordintoronto

I copied the ppa address in #474 above, got:
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Jason-Scheu...amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Jason-Scheu...-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

However, this worked in Mint 12 with Cinnamon:
ppa:ferramroberto/sopcast

Thanks, folks!

----------


## N0VAK

Hello! How to install sopcast-player 0.8.5 on Debian Squeezee ?
I recieve errors:


```
W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu/dists/'lsb_release/-cs'/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found

W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu/dists/'lsb_release/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found

W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu/dists/squeezee/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
```

----------

